# Gary Gygax has passed. RIP beloved father of RPG's. (merged)



## Treebore (Mar 4, 2008)

*Gary Gygax has passed. RIP beloved father of RPG's.*

I want to know if it is true. I heard it was in his home, and that family and friends were with him. Is it true?

Please tell me it isn't true.


Edit: I now have to believe it is true. R.I.P. to a great friend I never met.


----------



## smootrk (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope this is just a really bad taste rumor...

if true, it makes me really sad.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 4, 2008)

As much as I want to refuse to believe it, The Troll Lords announced that they were called by Gary's son, Ernie, and told about his passing.

This feels very much like losing a close family member.


I can't express how sad this makes me, or how much I will miss him.


God, I hope this is a hoax.


----------



## Aidan Milvus (Mar 4, 2008)

I too hope for this to be a hoax.  From all I've heard, he was a great man, and shall be missed if it isn't a hoax.

I don't know if this is fitting or even more saddening that this happens on GM's day...


----------



## Mark Hope (Mar 4, 2008)

Please not be true.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 4, 2008)

True or not, I'm getting all choked up here.

I hope it's not true, but if it is-- the great man passed on GMs Day.

EDIT:
Nobody-- no friend, no mentor, no teacher, no pastor, no politician-- had as great an impact on my life as Gary Gygax. Although my family may claim credit for my moral instruction, it was the many long, happy hours spent reading Gygax to which I owe the development of my intellect.

And to Dungeons and Dragons, of course, I owe most of my friends and certainly my career. On the merits of the happiness and joy that he brought to my life alone-- not to mention millions of other geeks like me-- I am sure that Gary has gone on to his reward.

Godspeed.


----------



## JohnRTroy (Mar 4, 2008)

If the Trolls said it, guys, assume it's true.

http://www.freeyabb.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=4373&mforum=trolllordgames

I wrote to him a few days ago, no response, so I guess things were bad.  I'm sorry I had to hear the news from elsewhere, but I understand. 

He was having medical issues, recently he had a fall after a bad reaction to medication, so I knew he wasn't doing so good.  I'm just happy I got to spend time with him last November, and that he was able to be with you guys during GenCon's anniversary.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.freeyabb.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=4373&mforum=trolllordgames


----------



## MojoGM (Mar 4, 2008)

This is terrible.  

Rest in Peace, Dungeon Master Prime, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 4, 2008)

Steve @ TrollLord has posted on the TL boards Ernie called this morning to tell him Gary had died.

My condolences to his family and friends, and my many thanks for all the wonderful fun he has given me over the years. Introducing me to a new sort of game and to all sorts of authors I would never had read otherwise.


----------



## Mark Hope (Mar 4, 2008)

Just checked out the post on Troll Lords forum.

This looks genuine.

What a sad loss.  Deepest condolences to Gary's friends and family.

And thankyou Gary for bringing us so much joy.

Still want it to not be true.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure what to say beyond


----------



## roguerouge (Mar 4, 2008)

I never met Mr. Gygax but the mark of greatness is that he touched people's lives who never met him. I wish him good luck in the Elysian fields that surely await him.


----------



## FickleGM (Mar 4, 2008)

My condolences to the Gygax family.


----------



## isidorus (Mar 4, 2008)

This so sad   My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 4, 2008)

... Wow. It's so hard to believe.


----------



## Psion (Mar 4, 2008)

Condolences to family and friends, and fond remembrances and thanks to the man himself on parting for giving me a hobby that was an enriching part of my life.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Mar 4, 2008)

From all of us at the Dragonlance Nexus, I offer Gary's family and friends our condolences.  Godspeed to the Great Dungeon Master, who brought us all joy.

We can honor Gary's work as the father of the game every time we game.  His legacy cannot be understated.  

It is my sincerest hope that Wizards of the Coast will dedicate their core 4th edition books to Gary.  It would be a fitting tribute.

Est Sularus oth Mithas.


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm choked up as well. I'll miss ya Gary. I deeply thank you for all the fun and help your wonderful creation gave to me as a troubled youth and as a happy man.

Joseph Browning


----------



## Dan Bell (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow. I didn’t even know he was ill. All the families of these role players have had awful news of late: Erick Wujick of Amber Diceless, Bob Bledsaw of Judges Guild, and N. Robin Crossby of Harn.

Rest in peace Mr. Gygax, thank you for giving us rpgs, you will be remembered. My thoughts and prays to your family & friends.


----------



## Atavar (Mar 4, 2008)

"He was a man, take him for all in all, I shall not look upon his like again." - Hamlet, Act 1, Scene 2


----------



## Clavis (Mar 4, 2008)

My condolences to the Gygax family. Gary will be missed by all the gamers whose loved and respected his work.

A toast to the father of roleplaying games! Without you, Gary, none of us would have our hobby and joy!

Have a drink to Gary tonight, and remember what he did for us.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Mar 4, 2008)

Gary, and his invention of AD&D, were instrumental in changing my life.  He unlocked a world of creativity, in me and many others, and in a twisted way, the introduction of fantasy grounded me in reality.

I was devastated that WOTC took away his enduring legacy of a printed magazine and in partial honor of him, that is why I had created Dragon Roots.  I guess I didn't think much of that at the time, but he is a great part of why I made the magazine.

I had e-mailed him for a review of issue zero and didn't get a reply, now I know why.  I am deeply saddened by his passing and now just a bit more envious of the ENWorld mods for getting in one last adventure with him.

If anyone finds out information about a funeral, I would like to make a pilgrimage to pay one last bit of homage to the man who changed my life 27 years ago.


----------



## dm4hire (Mar 4, 2008)

Having played for so long and having met him on a few occasions, it is sad news indeed.  Our lives have been shaped by him in some way or another whether we realized it or not.  His legacies will continue on like the works of Tolkien and other fantasy legends.  The ancient Greeks believed you gained immortality through writing and as long as D&D players and players of his other games still toss dice, recounting their characters exploits, he will always be remembered.


----------



## qstor (Mar 4, 2008)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> My condolences to the Gygax family.




Yes he will be missed!

Mike


----------



## Bacris (Mar 4, 2008)

...

It's funny.  Gary is a guy I've never met, yet whose departure feels like its left a tremendous hole in my life.

I look back and realize why...  Everything I have right now in my life can be attributed to getting started with D&D.  I met my wife via RPGs.  I met my best friends via RPGs.  All of the success I have in my life came in part from the influence that RPGs have had in my life, and that all started with and was fueled by D&D.

My sincere condolences to the Gygax family and friends.


----------



## Rel (Mar 4, 2008)

This makes me very sad.  But I will not stay that way very long.  Because if I know one thing for sure, it's that Gary would much rather we were all gaming.  I can think of no greater legacy than to go to my grave knowing that I brought billions of hours of fun and happiness to millions of people all over the world.

I am all the more glad that I got a chance to meet Gary last year at GenCon and even got to game with him.  It will always stand out as one of the highlights of my long and joyous gaming career.  If you care to read about happier times and get a fun glimpse of the great man, you can find the link in my .sig.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, the forums must be getting busy and I accidently double posted.

I guess with this moment, I would like to say that all future gaming at my table will have a moment of silence before play, in honor of the man.

Rest in peace brave adventurer, may flights of dragons sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## Destan (Mar 4, 2008)

The debt I owe this man is matched only by the amount of joy he's given me.

Horrible news. He will be missed.

D


----------



## Rhuvein (Mar 4, 2008)

God bless you Gary. May you Rest in Peace and dwell in the House of the Lord forever.

My deepest sympathy and condolences to Gail, Ernie, Alex and the rest of Gary's children and family.

I'll miss you, friend.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 4, 2008)

A pioneer of our hobby, and an active member of our community is gone, he will be missed.


----------



## PaulKemp (Mar 4, 2008)

Sad, sad news, though I choose to believe that a few lucky souls in the afterlife are even now enjoying a romp through the D-series DMed by the father of the game.

Carry on, Colonel.


----------



## Einan (Mar 4, 2008)

Darn.  I am...

(Rolls Dice)

Saddened to hear of his loss.  I take a -2 to all skill checks due to mourning.  

Einan


----------



## sckeener (Mar 4, 2008)

Clavis said:
			
		

> My condolences to the Gygax family.




Agreed.  

DM's day indeed....let us honor the original DM!


----------



## Ry (Mar 4, 2008)

I can't... I don't know...  you gave me so much Mr. Gygax.


----------



## nerfherder (Mar 4, 2008)

My condolences to his family and friends


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Mar 4, 2008)

I feel as though I have lost a dear friend, yet I never met the man in person. 

A terribly sad day indeed. And yet, how fitting that he pass on GMs day? Farewell to the original Dungeon Master.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Gary,

It is a little late but thanks for helping me through those teenage years. It would have been much harder if you hadn't shown me how to fight monsters.

Randy


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear this news. I appreciate the impact Gary had on the genesis of RPG gaming; effectively giving birth to a hobby I've had for most of my life.

My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Shade (Mar 4, 2008)

This is truly a great loss to the gaming community.

Gary, thanks for all the joy you've brought me and my friends over the years.  You will be missed, but always remembered.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 4, 2008)

What terrible news. 

’T is true,’t is certain; man though dead retains, Part of himself: the immortal mind remains. 
Alexander Pope


----------



## Jedi_Solo (Mar 4, 2008)

My condolences to the Gygax family and all of his friends.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 4, 2008)

The most fitting eulogy I could find was this (originally from _Knights of the Dinner Table_ #11):



> *The Empty Chair*
> Eulogy for a Gamer
> 
> There is an empty chair,
> ...




Goodbye Gary. Thank you for all that you gave.


----------



## Wiseblood (Mar 4, 2008)

Farewell Gary and good gaming.


----------



## DagazUlf (Mar 4, 2008)

Safe Journeys, Dungeon Master.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Mar 4, 2008)

Bit choked up about this, like most people I imagine.   

Outside of my immediate family, Gary probably was the single biggest influence in my life, and although I already thanked him for that via some swopped emails its sad to think I'll never get to thank him in person now. Although I suppose no thanks would ever be sufficient for the wonders he has given us all.

Sincerest condolences to his family.


----------



## DariusOfCT (Mar 4, 2008)

My condolences to the Gygax family.  They have my sympathy.

May Gary rest in peace and with the knowledge that he changed the lives of millions.


----------



## Krellic (Mar 4, 2008)

Three books and a supplement called Greyhawk had an immesurable effect on my life.  Let's hope Gary's legacy continues to bring a lot of FUN for decades to come.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a hell of a thing to wake up to.   

I didn't always agree with Gary's theories and ideas about gaming. But I never forgot that, if it weren't for him and Dave Arneson, there wouldn't even _be_ the sort of gaming we disagreed about. Without him, I wouldn't have the only career I can even imagine myself having, because that career wouldn't exist.

When I was first trying to get into this gig, I e-mailed him--out of the blue--for a bit of advice. And he was kind enough to give it.

I could say something appropriately cheesy, like "Welcome to the next adventure" or "Have fun exploring the Great Wheel," but somehow--as much as I think he'd get a kick out of it--it feels a little flippant.

So I think, instead, I'll just say "Thank you."


----------



## Father of Dragons (Mar 4, 2008)

I started with D&D about when it first came out in 1974. It has been a part of my life for so long I suspect I'd have been an entirely different person without it. In that time Gary has always been there. I didn't know him well, but we had several spates of correspondence over the years. I'll miss him.


----------



## evildm (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in shock. I don't post here often, but I'd often read Gary's posts with great interest. He was quite simply the creator of the game, it’s premier personality and figurehead, as well as it’s ardent defender and one of it’s most colourful characters. 

This is the saddest GM's Day ever. He will be missed.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 4, 2008)

We have lost a great mentor of the game today. His passing saddens us all.


----------



## timbannock (Mar 4, 2008)

I've never been choked up about the death of someone I've never met until today...DM's day...

Been playing for 22 years thanks to my cousin, and easily the bulk of that has been with D&D.  May it live on in whatever incarnation it does for many, many years to come as a testament to what Gary gave us.


----------



## Flynn (Mar 4, 2008)

Of all the days, it somehow seems appropriate that it would be GM's Day.

I had the pleasure of meeting Gary Gygax outside the Ram at Gen Con last year. He was considered the Father of Roleplaying by many, and I have felt his influence in my life. Twenty-one years of gaming is pretty much directly due to his works. I wish him well in the journey that lies ahead for him, and I know that he is in good hands now.

With Bright Blessings,
Flynn


----------



## Wycen (Mar 4, 2008)

One of my 2 goals at Gencon last year was to meet Gary face to face and thanks to his signing at the Paizo booth I was able to get a picture with him.  I'm glad I got to do that.  Even though he is not family or a friend, he feels like a close friend and I'm depressed.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, this is sad.  DnD and its spawn brought a lot of great moments for me and my friends, right through college.  Not much else I can say, other than to offer my condolences and a big thank you for those great times.  I don't get to play anymore like I did, but I keep hoping that will change.


----------



## mearlus (Mar 4, 2008)

My condolences to the Gygax family and friends.  Gary has brought much joy to myself and many others.  We all will morn and remember him.

-mearlus


----------



## armac (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you Gary for giving us this game that I've been playing for over 20 years.

Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a sad day. Condolences to his family.

...and thanks for a great game, for visiting ENWorld, and making us dream of other worlds, Col. Pladoh!

LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 4, 2008)

Sad news indeed...

I am a "later-generation" roleplayer, with no experience in editions before 3rd, so I don't know Jack about the specific influences of Gary Gygax - but I know that without him, my favorite hobby might not even exist. 

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## sfgray (Mar 4, 2008)

Like I'm guessing is true for pretty much everyone posting here, Gary's work changed my life.

As I suspect is secretly true for a smaller number of us, Gary's work saved my life.

I'm one of those fortunate enough to have had the chance to follow professionally in the footsteps of Gary and the other giants who built this hobby, this game, this shared world of imagination. When I do so, every word I write, every assessment and adjustment I make as an editor is built on the singular memory of sitting in a darkened bedroom on a winter night in 1981, opening a thin paperback volume with a dragon in blue on the cover, and having my life changed.

Everything I do in this industry is built around the vain hope that somewhere, sometime, a 15-year-old kid will read something I've worked on and feel what I felt that night.

From the AD&D _Players Handbook_:

"Enjoy, for this game is what dreams are made of!"

See you in dreams, Gary.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 4, 2008)

The man brought me hundreds of hours of fun. I'm going to roll a 12d20 salute at the beginning of the next game I sit down for.

RIP Gary.


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 4, 2008)

Not much else to say, after all that others have said. I'm glad to have asked him about gaming with me kids, and for the advice he gave.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 4, 2008)

I cannot begin to count the number of hours of enjoyment this man's work brought to me and my fellows.  I wish his loved ones peace in equal measure.


----------



## Kesh (Mar 4, 2008)

The sad irony is that this is GM Day.


----------



## el-remmen (Mar 4, 2008)

Suddenly the joy of having gotten to play in a game with Mr. Gygax in the DM's chair at this past GEN CON means all that much more to me, knowing now it was his last GEN CON.

I remember the shock I felt when I read in Dragon mag about his departure from TSR back in the 80s, and while I generally try not to feel too sad when an older person with failing health passes on (I mean, we should all be so lucky to have a full and long life), I can't help but think about that day and how in retrospect it is but a tiny echo of the loss I feel today.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 4, 2008)

*From Greyhawk*

-Throughout the Realm of Greyhawk..every being that exist there...feels a unexplained sadness, and in that moment...pauses to acknowledge the passing of a greatness not known immediately to them personally. But it feels related none the less.

It will last for quite a while...then later, all previous actions or journeys are continued.

Only one will speak...and the words are spoken with deep respect.-

"We are diminished...by one"

Nerull.


----------



## Mercule (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow.  I had a couple of chances to meet him, but something always seemed to come up at the last minute.  I thought, "Eh, next time."  Now there won't be one.

I wish his family peace and condolences.


----------



## rkwoodard (Mar 4, 2008)

*a debt of friendship*

Hi,
  I owe Mr. Gygax a debt of friendship.  While I never met him, I have 5 friendships that are over 20 years old that only exist because of D&D.  

So thank you Sir, and God Speed,

RK


----------



## Gryffyn (Mar 4, 2008)

Gary Gygax single-handedly brought me into gaming in 1980.  The AD&D Player's Handbook was the first game book I ever read that didn't speak down to me. I was 12.  I'm 40 now.  Thanks for 28 years of pleasant pasttime, Gary.  Rest in peace.


----------



## Jack99 (Mar 4, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I cannot begin to count the number of hours of enjoyment this man's work brought to me and my fellows.  I wish his loved ones peace in equal measure.




This.^^

Thank You Gary Gygax. Rest in Peace.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Mar 4, 2008)

He told all of us that it's OK to want to be a hero.


My thoughts are with the Gygax family.


----------



## The Cardinal (Mar 4, 2008)

bye, Gary - your work changed my life and made me the person I am today. Thank you!!!


----------



## delericho (Mar 4, 2008)

...


----------



## Geron Raveneye (Mar 4, 2008)

The more this sad piece of news settles, the more it chokes me up, even though I never met him, or even conversed with him outside a few posts on the internet. I look at my shelves and see his work on them. I look at my life, and find many of my friends being there only because I got to know them through his work. He was half a world away, and yet his ideas, his dreams, and his desire to share them touched my life, and changed it, in some parts for the better for certain.

My condolences go out to his family and his close friends. I hope they can take a small amount of comfort from the fact that, for all that we quarrel amongst ourselves sometimes, Gary Gygax ' work created a big community united by creativity, imagination, and fantasy...a community that will miss and mourn him along with them.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 4, 2008)

Suck.

Never met him, just postings on here.  Thanks Gary.  Rest well.


----------



## The Cardinal (Mar 4, 2008)

Kesh said:
			
		

> The sad irony is that this is GM Day.




This kind of irony is called FATE.
Future generations will believe that GM Day was created in memoriam of Gary Gygax.
And they will be right.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 4, 2008)

I sure hope the mainstream media mentions how long his shadow is when they cover his death. Without Gygax, I'd argue fantasy fiction wouldn't have had the resurgence it had in the late 1970s (meaning no Lord of the Rings movies and maybe not even Harry Potter), a very different computer games industry and, yes, no Warcraft series or World of Warcraft.


----------



## Ravenknight (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you, Gary.

R.I.P


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2008)

Its kind of odd to think that this man who has died, whom I have never spoken to, met or seen outside of static pictures on the net has had along with the others (Dave Arneson) who helped at the time, made such a huge and lasting impact on my life due to thier creation some 27 years ago. 

I don't think there will ever be adequate enough words to express how much the roleplaying his creation (Dungeons and Dragons) meant to me or continues to mean to me.. PnP roleplaying changed my life, introduced me to history and fiction in ways i could never have contemplated before and gave spark to my imagination like nothing else before or since. 

thank you, you will be missed Mr Gygax 

gone, but never forgotten..


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sad, but I'm smiling.  E. Gary Gygax leaves behind a remarkable legacy.  He deserves to be celebrated.


----------



## Castellan (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm shocked and saddened at losing such a great influence on my favorite hobby.

Gary, thank you so much for inviting us all into your imagination to play. I've never had so much fun anywhere else.


----------



## eleran (Mar 4, 2008)

*GodSpeed Gary*

In 1985 I went to Milwaukee for my first GenCon.  My best friend and I were staying at the Hyatt.  We went down to the hotel bar on Thursday night to have a couple of pre-dinner drinks.  We sat up at the bar and as I looked to my right I realized the man sitting next to me was none other than Gary Gygax, the Creator.  I introduced myself and my friend and thanked gary for bringing about such a rewarding pasttime.  We talked for an hour or so and he is the one who made me realize I don't like Gin & tonic.  Every year from that day forward i made it a point to seek him out in the exhibitor's hall, thank him, wish him well, and get my PHB signed.  

We are all very saddened by the loss, and we are all very grateful for the memories his creation has brought to us.


----------



## Wardook (Mar 4, 2008)

*Rip*

I've played since I was 10, in 1979. To say that Mr. Gygax had an impact on my life would be an understatement. I met him at GenCon a couple of times in the '80's and even played in one of his games. Thank you for giving me many hours of fun with family and friends and thank   you for giving me Gord, he will always be one of my favorites. Happy GM's day.


----------



## Glyfair (Mar 4, 2008)

CNN Story.


----------



## Severson (Mar 4, 2008)

I remember the Basic Edition Red Box under the Christmas tree in 1984, I think.  My brother was in 5th grade and he ran our first game for the neighborhood.  Years later, the game helped me transition into high school, college, and adult life in successive campaigns.  Today, the game keeps me close to friends I may not see otherwise.  It keeps me creative in ways I would not be otherwise.

All the best wishes of peace to Gary's family and friends.  His gifts live on in our actions.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you Mr Gygax, Rest well.


----------



## Humanaut (Mar 4, 2008)

RIP Mr. Gygax, we never met but you gave me my favorite passtime for 27 years.

-bryan

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080304/ap_en_ot/obit_gygax


----------



## Filcher (Mar 4, 2008)

Someone please change the ENworld front page. A giant has passed.


----------



## triplehex (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you, beyond measure, for so many gifts to so many people. Rest in peace, Gary.


----------



## Rykion (Mar 4, 2008)

Rest in Peace Gary.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Glyfair (Mar 4, 2008)

Some reactions:

Bruce Cordell
Matt Forbeck
Jeff Grubb
Monte Cook
Sean K Reynolds
Rodney Thompson
Tracy Hickman


----------



## Scorch (Mar 4, 2008)

Farewell, Gary.

Scorch


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Mar 4, 2008)

without Gary Gygax i cant think of how my life would be .d&d has been a big part of my life it kept me out of trouble when i was younger and gave me an out llet for my creativity. i've spent countless hours  enjoying what mr. gygax has given us  and there are simply no words for me to say just how much it has ment to me or how much enjoyment this game has given to me. its a darker world today soon i will be teaching my little girl the game i love just as i have taught others . gary gygax legacy is in the worlds we have created and he created how many lives has he touched though this small thing how much diffent is the would because of what he made. a life is often messured in thouse it touches  and what it gives to the world. if that is the case then mr. gygax's life has been one that has lift a very lasting and real lagacy . he will be missed and i will always be grateful.


----------



## JDJblatherings (Mar 4, 2008)

Goodbye Mr. Gygax.

His work has impacted so many lives; he led me to meeting both my wives, has helped me keep in regular contact with friends for decades now and given my family a pastime we can all share together. 
My wife, father, son, daughter, old friends and I will all note his passing tonight during our weekly game.


----------



## soulcatcher78 (Mar 4, 2008)

Filcher said:
			
		

> Someone please change the ENworld front page. A giant has passed.




QFT

We'll miss you Gary.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank You.


----------



## carborundum (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow ... I haven't said his name out loud in at least a year and I'm just dumbstruck. My girlfriend said "Huh? First time I heard of him was when he died" and I guess most non-geek types will have the same reaction.

The guy changed my life. I moved to a new town at 16 and it was hell. You know, the kind of hell you can only feel as a sixteen-year old. I'd read Tolkein and discovered David Eddings, and found a note in the local paper saying that there was a role-playing club starting. Changed my life. Did I say that already?

Ever since then I've been collecting and playing, 25 years, man and boy  And it's all down to one man's imagination. Here's to you sir!


----------



## Branduil (Mar 4, 2008)

Rip


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 4, 2008)

Sad news  

I had meet him a couple of times at GenCon and he was always cordial and approachable.


----------



## Sammael (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you, Gary, for creating a part of the world we all live in today. Rest in peace.


----------



## Midknightsun (Mar 4, 2008)

Good bye, and thank you Dungeon Master One.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 4, 2008)

oh damn.....


----------



## Bugaboo (Mar 4, 2008)

I am saddened by the passing of a truly legendary figure.


----------



## Rydac (Mar 4, 2008)

My deepest condolences to the Gygax family.

I can't begin to count the stunning number of hours
of fun I have enjoyed over several decades and all 
the dear and lasting friendships I've developed through
gaming. 

Luckily six of us from my gaming group were all at Gencon
this year and got to meet him and thank him in person.

Thank you E. Gary Gygax
May you rest in peace


----------



## Keith Robinson (Mar 4, 2008)

Gutted.  He will be missed.  

My condolences go to his family and friends.


----------



## psionotic (Mar 4, 2008)

I got the Basic Set red box and the Expert Set blue box for Christmas when I was 12.  Still probably the best Christmas present I ever received, and have been playing now for 20 years.  Thanks, Gary.  RIP, my friend.


----------



## megamania (Mar 4, 2008)

sad news.

I understand he was still running games at the beginning of the year too.


----------



## Dragonblade (Mar 4, 2008)

Sad news indeed. RIP Gary.   

His writing and games have influenced not only myself, but literally millions of people around the world and continues to do so.

And how sad, but also how fitting that he should pass on GM Day...


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 4, 2008)

That's really sad news.  Gary, thank you for the only hobby that's stuck with me for my entire life.


----------



## silver_star81 (Mar 4, 2008)

Goodbye Mr. Gygax.  You were a living legend to us all.  The great thing about legends is.........they never really die.

You and the magic you created will live on in the hearts, minds, and dice bags of every player and GM, and the future generations.

We will pass the word.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## davethegame (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sitting at my desk desperately trying to keep it together, and mostly failing. 

Gary Gygax may very well be the second most important man in shaping my life, behind my own father. I grew up around science fiction and fantasy, but it didn't really become mine until I discovered D&D. One of my earliest memories is of being at a science fiction convention, and my mom leading me to the game room, and asking a group of D&D players if I could sit and watch while they played, and they agreed. I don't know how long I sat there, but I know I sat enthralled, not saying a word.

In middle school was when I became serious about the game, buying the Psionicist's Handbook before I even had a Player's Handbook. Then during a summer class, I noticed someone in the class using a scanner to get a picture out of a Dungeon Master's Guide. I talked to him about the game, and joined my first real gaming group. The friends I met through that group remain some of my best friends today. And the friends we met in other places tended to get drawn in as well. I mean, we were playing D&D! What better way was there to spend all Saturday?

We know that D&D is not just some game. We've met life long friends and loved ones through it. We've experienced great emotional highs and lows because of it. Heck, I probably wouldn't be nearly as good at math were it not for my years of playing D&D.

I've just spent the last 5 days immersed in D&D, from the D&D Experience (just one of MANY conventions of people playing the game he created) to my home D&D game on Sunday. Just that shows how much of an influence he's had on people's lives. But for me personally, I'll never forget sitting and listening to him and my dad reminisce at a convention, and me thinking just how crazy it is for no one to show up at a talk with the two of them. Then after my dad passed away, Gary sent along his condolences, which meant a lot to me.

I am deeply honored to have met him (and played in his game), and will continue to enjoy the results of his creation for many years. At my game this Friday, I will dedicate the playing to his memory.


----------



## paradox42 (Mar 4, 2008)

This, then, explains the extreme slowness of ENWorld right now.  I thought it was just because of GM's Day, or maybe a dreaded DOS attack on the server- but instead it's much worse.

My condolences to the Gygax family.

I only met him once, briefly, at Gen Con 2007, and I will cherish the memory, for its like shall not come again. Neither, of course, will the man himself- though I hope the family and close friends can find some comfort in the knowledge that he brought years of joy to millions of people across the world. Whatever else happens, none of us here shall forget him, or the debt of happiness we owe to him for the game (and genre) he brought to us all.

I would try to get my gaming group together tonight, for a special memorial game, but I sincerely doubt many of them will be able to make it- I suppose I'll have to do it on our usual Saturday date instead.

Godspeed, Game Master Prime. We shall miss you.


----------



## freebfrost (Mar 4, 2008)

I feel like I've lost a part of my family.

We wouldn't be here today if it weren't for Gary and Dave and it's extremely saddening that we've lost one of our "Fathers".

Rest in peace Gary.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Davelozzi (Mar 4, 2008)

As others have said, though I never met him in person, Gary has made an enormous impact on my life.  I feel that I got to know him through his interactions here online, and without a doubt I can say he was a class act to the end.  Rest in peace, Gary.


----------



## BryonD (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the games

 


 

  - We'll keep the dice rolling


----------



## Quartz (Mar 4, 2008)

RIP sir.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow.

Thank you, Gary, for many years of enjoyment that the game you created has given me, and for all the inspiration and creativity it nurtured within me.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Mar 4, 2008)

Strange, how the actions of one can affect so many, both direcly and indirectly. One of the greatest experiences of my life so far consisted of a game based on D&D.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## BlackMoria (Mar 4, 2008)

He stood among giants.

And what a legacy he leaves.  There are not many "games" in the world that have lasted as long nor has had such a impact on modern culture as D&D.

I have had friends come and go but D&D has been one postive constant in my life since 1974.  Nothing else in my life has been as enduring and has colored who I am more than D&D.

Thanks for the lifetime of memories and friendships due to a little game you created and yet has such a profound impact on many the world over.

Sleep the sleep of sleeps and dream of worlds far for evocative than is one, Gary.

Godspeed.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 4, 2008)

ENWorld has no flag to fly at half mast - failing that the logo has been changed for awhile.

Meeting up with Gary has been a highlight of each of my Gencons - the year he couldn't make it he was sorely missed and this year and all future as well. My condolences to his family.


----------



## rossik (Mar 4, 2008)

rest in peace, gary...

think is DM day here in brazil, so its garys day...sad to us, but theres no pain where gary is


----------



## Semah G Noj (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm gald I got to meet you Gary.  And my ex's Stepson will remember your meeting for the rest of his life.


Roll well on your Seven Heavens encounter tables, my friend.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm surprised at how moved I am by this news.  Throughout most of my life, E. Gary Gygax has been a personal hero of mine.  He found a way to make a fun, nerdy hobby into a successful career, and his work has had more of an influence on the way I spend my time than anyone else's.  I just want to take the opportunity to express the profound gratitude I feel for all the great times that I have had playing Gary's game.  

I don't know what else to say, and the more I write, the more choked up I get.

Thanks for the memories, Gary.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 4, 2008)

Wizards of the Coast has put up a dedication page: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/welcome


----------



## Artoomis (Mar 4, 2008)

'Tis a sad day indeed...

Gary Gygax influenced my life in one way or another for some *33 years*.  He will be sorely missed.


----------



## EditorBFG (Mar 4, 2008)

When I emailed out the news to my friends, I noted that I've spent a huge portion of my life enjoying things that arose from what Gary Gygax created. The aggregate of those experiences played a major part in making me who I am, good or bad.

On one level, he was basically just a guy who geeked out on a new way to war-game, back before I was born. Yet he produced something that changed my life and the lives of many, many, others. When you think about the hours of enjoyment people have had because Gary Gygax created the role-playing game, it's hard to think of a better legacy for any human being to leave behind.

I hope he knew that.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 4, 2008)

I just want to say "Thank you" to Gary.

Thank you for creating a game and hobby that helped get me through some very rough bits in my life, introduced me to lifelong friends and indirectly led to meeting my wife and starting our family.

Also, thank you for spending some of your precious time here with us all on EN World.

We'll miss you.


----------



## possum (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, this came as a shocker.  R.I.P. Gary, and thanks for the game I love so much.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Gygax for helping to bring a wonderful game into the world.

Ar dheis Dé go raibh a anam


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 4, 2008)

Darth Hobo over at CM said:
			
		

> My heartfelt condolences to his family and friends (not that they'll read them here.)
> 
> However, I categorically refuse to be sad: he was old, but not too old, and he lived a full life, doing something he loved for a living (which is more than most of us can say) and raised what appears to be a charming family.
> 
> The end of a life well lived shouldn't have to be sad.




This is what my brain is saying too.

Hy heart feels sick though 

I met Gary a bunch of times, from the first time in the early 1990's in Milwaukee when I was like "_HOLY  I AM TALKING TO GARY GYGAX_" beneath my cool exterior, to the last time this pastyear when I ran into him on his way to the Troll Lord booth and he remembered my name (well, he remembered the name "Billy" anyways)

Anyways, despite the fact that this is not much of a surprise, I still find myself poleaxed by the news 

The guy is responsible for a huge part of my personality and lifestyle. It's a part I value.

I'm probably going to send flowers if they release an address.


----------



## Gray Mouser (Mar 4, 2008)

Evil news. We have lost not only the originator of a great game that has given untold numbers of people untold hours of enjoyment but a truly kind man.

Requiem aeternam dona ei, Domine, et lux perpetua luceat ei. Requiescat in pace.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Mar 4, 2008)

Roll to hit, Mr. Gygax, and well done, with thanks . . . 

With thoughts for his family, and abundant great memories,

Warrior Poet


----------



## Hjorimir (Mar 4, 2008)

Gary's work on this silly little game has had such a huge impact in my life. So many hours - countless really - playing with friends and joyful daydreaming to be thankful for. His presence will be missed, but his touch continues to resonate throughout the hobby.

RIP and roll well, Gary...roll well.


----------



## Eridanis (Mar 4, 2008)

I am thankful for what he gave to all of us, and grateful that I got to meet him in person to express those thanks. He's left all of us a great legacy.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 4, 2008)

The day in 1974 when I received a small box from Tactical Studies Rules in Lake Geneva, USA changed my life forever.

Thank you, Gary, for that change. You will always be remembered.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Mar 4, 2008)

For all the countless hours of fun, thank you mr. Gygax.


----------



## Anthraxus (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, Gary, for the long-lasting friendships I've made over the years playing D&D. I even think playing and DM'ing helped me socially- becoming more outgoing in general. You will be missed.


----------



## Yair (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm immensly suddened by this loss. I never met him, but he's giving me so much - not just by starting the hobby, but also by his writing and inventions. Words fail me.

My heartfelt condolences to his family and friends. 

Yair


----------



## Gentlegamer (Mar 4, 2008)

I do not say do not weep, for not all tears are an evil.

Gary Gygax has gone home to live in his Father's house.


----------



## ghul (Mar 4, 2008)

Fellows,

I am deeply saddened by the loss of Gary Gygax. For the last two years I have worked for Gary, working on Castle Zagyg materials. In that time we became good pals, talking about family, sports and other things non-gaming related. We became friends. Gary Gygax took me under his wing and taught me how to design a fine adventure. He yelled at me, he praised me, he worked with me, he frustrated me, he improved me. He was a mentor and a friend, and I'll never forget the opportunities he has provided me. I'm proud to have known him.

--Jeffrey Talanian


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.freeyabb.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=4378&mforum=trolllordgames



> I know a lot of people want to contact the Gygax family and send their regards and well wishes. I am afraid that his regular email account, which he used for business might become too overwhelmed with letters of condolences that the family will have a hard time sorting out all his business affairs at a later time.
> 
> With that in mind I have created a separate email account that I will hand over to Gail, Gary's wife, when I talk again with her tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vayden (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm 26, the first RPG I played was on a computer. I never met the man, never played any D&D before 3.5. Still find myself shaken up by the news. The man was a giant.

Tonight we're getting together an impromptu game - going to drink some beers and play Basic D&D for the first time. Thank you for everything, Gary.


----------



## ivocaliban (Mar 4, 2008)

March Forth, Colonel. You carry with you our hearts.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 4, 2008)

Greatly saddened at the news and for the loss Gary's family and friends have suffered.

Greatly, endlessly, wordlessly appreciative of Gary's contribution to hobby gaming and to many, many cherished memories.

So long Gary, and may those of us who owe you a debt of gratitude continue to roll polyhedral dice (or their virtual equivalents) in friendship and joy for a long, long time to come.


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 4, 2008)

In the collected history of the arts, and literature first and foremost, there have been people possessed of such powerful imaginations, that they can build worlds; Lovecraft, Tolkien, and Stephen King are but a few examples.

Not only was Gary Gygax gifted enough to share with us his own World of Greyhawk, he was gracious enough to do the work necessary to show millions of other people how to create their _own_ worlds. I'm sure all of you can agree that this gift has helped make many of us the people that we are today. Like imagination itself, the worth of such a gift is immeasurable.

Thank You.


----------



## Zaruthustran (Mar 4, 2008)

I can honestly describe Gary Gygax's game as "formative". It helped me define myself as a person, and influenced my entire life, including my professional career. I'll be eternally grateful to Gary. And though I'm saddened by the news of his death, I'm gladdened by all the happy memories shared among friends and family around the game table, and honored to be a part of the community that has grown up around his game.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm still pretty stun.  Fare well Mr Gygax.  You truly deserved your honors, Father of the Game.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 4, 2008)

I remember…

… hours, days, years, decades of pleasure from playing D&D with friends and family. 

… the thrill of discovering that Col_Pladoh was in fact Gary Gygax and posting on my forums

… trading e-mails with Gary as we tried to play a prank on our French friend “PA”

… meeting him at GenCon.  He gave me an autographed copy of one of his D20 adventures.  The guy at the booth tried to charge me for it and Gary just looked at him like he was nuts.  He also posed with me for a photo.  I jokingly proposed to have him sitting on my lap ala the photoshopped pic of him (his head on a baby’s body) and me that had been circulating prior to this – he totally would have gone for it but I chickened out.  

… having a young relative of his going to the school where I teach.  She was a delight to have around and it was just cool to be reminded daily of Gary’s legacy through her presence. 

… getting an e-mail from him after his stroke and sharing the news with EN World.  

… seeing him posting on EN World in the many long threads he participated in.  

Thanks, Gary, for all you have brought to my life and for sharing so generously of yourself with EN World!


----------



## billd91 (Mar 4, 2008)

I never had more personal contact with Gary Gygax than the occasional sighting at Gen Cons too numerous to mention but D&D has been a massive part of my life for more than 25 years (it's starting to get scarily close to 30 years).

The RPG and broader gaming community may have grown beyond just D&D. Other designers have come to the fore with their take on RPGs. Yet D&D remains the closest thing to a lingua franca in the gaming community. The majority have probably played it; even more know a substantial amount about it (even if they may have disdained it for another game); and we all laugh at insider humor takes on it whether in songs by Weird Al or Lukeski or in the comics by John Kovalic and Jolly Blackburn. D&D is, in many ways, a binder cementing gamer geek culture together (yes, so we can quite often bicker bitterly about it and other varied topics).
To have had that kind of impact on so many people is quite a record. 

Rest in peace, Gary.


----------



## Drkfathr1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Shock. 

It's hard to imagine what my life would have been like for the last 22 years if it had not been for Gary. Wow. What a positive impact he's had on so many lives.

RIP


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 4, 2008)

Sad, sad news.   

Fare thee well, E. Gary Gygax.  And condolences to the family.


----------



## greywulf (Mar 4, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Mr Gygax.  Your legacy lives on in all of us.

A sad day, indeed.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 4, 2008)

This is severely sad news. He's been away from D&D for almost as long as I've been in it, but the work he did really created this industry and provided me with countless hours of enjoyment. He always made himself available for questions, and he even stopped by my website where I had my homebrew campaign setting posted back before I was a professional game designer and left some encouraging comments. He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Mar 4, 2008)

*Let's celebrate the passing of this genius mind properly!*

People will be reading Gary Gygax long after every single one of us has shucked off this mortal coil and followed him. His brilliance and creativity will never be forgotten. The man had a revolutionary mind and has positively and significantly effected the lives of millions. What better legacy could one ask for?

I for one will hoist a glass in his honor tonight, and I will make damn sure that my children and grandchildren read his work.

Here's to Gary Gygax! Long live his glorious legacy!


----------



## Thaumaturge (Mar 4, 2008)

Gary you will be missed.  God bless.  Our prayers are with the Gygax family.

Bart.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Though I have only played D&D for a year or so, it has brought me so much joy - too much to express, really. It's done so much for me - I've made friends, found a pastime, and fostered my creativity - in fact, I attribute my talent as a writer (and my dramatic writing style) to D&D. Thank you, Gary - you and Dave helped to make me the guy that I am today, and I wouldn't trade who I am for every Major Artifact across The Planes.

Our thoughts will always be with you, Gary - you don't need a scrying spell to see that.


----------



## merelycompetent (Mar 4, 2008)

I have played D&D in its various forms for many years - more than I care to admit to. Mr. Gygax's creations meant a lot to that younger me, and to this older, more cynical version.

In all those years, I never met Mr. Gygax, except for a few brief times here on EnWorld when one of the creators of a game that has provided so many hours of enjoyable fun in my life actually responded to little old insignificant me. But in the excitement, I forgot to tell him:

You helped me meet friends, both brief and life-long.

You made reading rulebooks enjoyable for finding out what all those archaic words meant!

You helped me be Conan, Merlin, Bilbo, Frodo, Gandalf, Gawain, Ivanhoe, Fafhrd, and many many others, even if for only a little while.

You inspired me to create worlds of my own.

You let me test my imagination and creativity against yours and many others. (Sometimes I lost, sometimes I won, mostly I just had a lot of fun!)

You started something special that let ME be the hero.

I got to be there when my best friends were the hero.

You gave me excitement and fun to share with many, many other people.

You helped me meet other people like me.

You taught me to break rules if it made things more fun.

You opened doors of imagination for me.

And I've never once regretted it or looked back until now.

I never met you in person. I will miss you.

Thank you.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 4, 2008)

Very sad news!    Thank you, Gary, and RIP!

Pinotage


----------



## KRBourgoine (Mar 4, 2008)

I know a lot of people want to contact the Gygax family and send their regards and well wishes. I am afraid that his regular email account, which he used for business (I know this from working with him over many years) might become too overwhelmed with letters of condolences that the family will have a hard time sorting out all his business affairs at a later time. 

With that in mind I have created a separate email account that I will hand over to Gail, Gary's wife, when I talk again with her tomorrow. 

The email address to send any personal messages to the family is: *InMemoryOfGaryGygax@gmail.com * 

Pass around the word. 

Kerry

_Admin note: this is legit. Thanks for doing this, Kerry.  ~ Piratecat_


----------



## Grog (Mar 4, 2008)

Rest in peace, Gary, and thanks for everything.


----------



## Clefton Twain (Mar 4, 2008)

Today is a sad day. Gary, you'll be missed.

My thoughts go out to his wife and children.

--CT


----------



## Scarbonac (Mar 4, 2008)

I never got to meet Gary, but he had a profound effect on my life, never the less; through the game he created and popularized, I got to meet and know the woman with whom I've spent and gamed the last 24 years with. 

For all the endless hours of fun (and D&D), I thank him.


My condolences to his family.


To those already in The Afterlife, I say "_Beware! A Dungeon Master is about to arrive!_"


----------



## HRG (Mar 4, 2008)

All I can say is that once upon a time there was an awkward little kid who started 4th grade at a new school, and without Gary's wonderful game, that little kid would have had a much harder time making friends. As it turns out, after rolling dice all weekend in a drafty garage in the fall of 1982, that kid made a few friends after all. They don't play quite as often anymore, but every one of them remains close friends to this very day.

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## fuindordm (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thank you*

I can't find the words to express my sadness on hearing the news.  
But for some reason, I was inspired to create this...

Godspeed, Gary, and thank you for touching our lives.


----------



## DiasExMachina (Mar 4, 2008)

No words can be said that hasn't been already.  Just wanted to add my name to all the others in mourning.


----------



## Rashak Mani (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't posted here in ages... but I felt I needed to give my condolences to the family and to the hobby itself.

One of the creators of D&D died... very sad


----------



## Chimera (Mar 4, 2008)

(Bows head for a moment of silence)

Godspeed sir, and thank you.


----------



## Merova (Mar 4, 2008)

This news breaks my heart. I can't begin to describe how great an influence Gary has had upon my life. Although I was born with the capacity to imagine, Gary gave me the tools with which I could spin these ephemeral fantasies into stories to share with others. Because of this gift, my life has been changed for the better. Nearly three decades later, this gift continues to bring joy and passion into my life.

Thank you, Gary. Rest in peace.


----------



## V_Shane (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you Gary for creating an enigma that will last through the ages. The tomes of magic that humanity will discover in the far future will be the D&D concept you pioneered.
Thank you for all your magic and imagination that fueled my fire and helped inspire me on to create the art I do today.
I always wanted to work for TSR and knocked myself out in High school practicing everyday to become as good as D&D had become. I may not ever reach the level even of the late TSR artist Keith Parkinson, but I live the life of a freelance illustrator because of my passion for fantasy art set in motion by the first D&D game I ever played at 9 years old (I was a hobbit thief). I raise my ancient dice (from the original game) in your honor Gary. May the best work out for your family, and you be honored for centuries among the gaming pioneers.
Games with which us humans would go insane without.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Mar 4, 2008)

Gary will live on through the body of work he produced to build this great hobby for all of us.

I wish sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you, Gary, for enriching my life.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Mar 4, 2008)

Farewell, Gary, and thanks.


----------



## Ycore Rixle (Mar 4, 2008)

Rest in peace, Gary.

Like others, I have a hard time imagining what my life would have been like if it weren't for Gary Gygax and how he helped found and shape the hobby.


----------



## Brewhammer (Mar 4, 2008)

"The secret we should never let the gamemasters know is that *they don't need any rules*."

--*Gary Gygax*


----------



## Baumi (Mar 4, 2008)

I never had much to do with his work (not a big D&D Gamer) but I respected him deeply for creating RPG's which brought so much happiness into my life. Finally at my time at the Lejedary Adventure Board, I was finally blessed with some conversations with the man himself and at that time I learned that he is not only a brilliant man, but also friendly, knowledgable and a most of all a great gamer!

Gary may your Legacy life on forever!


----------



## jfaller (Mar 4, 2008)

Dear Gary,

I'm sorry that I'm writing this at such a late hour... But it's GM's day you know, and well, it just seemed fitting.

Like the legions of fans who've come before me, I just wanted to say thank you. My life has been shaped by you and you never even knew who I was. But I certainly knew who you were. You were the man who created the keys to the kingdom. Who kept me company on long cold winter evenings and introduced me to people that I would call friends for the next 30 years.

I refuse to feel sad. What you've given me has been a gift far greater than you could have realized when you first set pen to paper. A game came to mind, but what you created was a culture. Imagine that.

Please just know that what you wrought has filled many a day with magic and laughter.  And through your great works you shall live on in eternity. Via con Dios.

Your friend in imagining,

Jeff


----------



## Vayden (Mar 4, 2008)

Tribute up at Penny Arcade: http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic

"Gary Gygax - Rolling In His Grave"


----------



## beldar1215 (Mar 4, 2008)

It feels like we have lost our Elvis. Without D&D, I wouldn't have the great friends I now have. Thank You so much Mr. Gygax.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you Gary; you provided this wyrmling with a treasure hoard to sleep on.


----------



## dnd3dm (Mar 4, 2008)

I was shocked at this news. I had always wanted to meet the founder of my favorite hobby (tabletop RPGs, D&D in particular). I would have liked to shake his hand and thank him for creating a new medium for our imaginations. It is amazing to think that a former insurance salesman from Wisconsin could have influenced publishing and entertainment as much as he did.

He will be missed. Condolences to his family and friends.  

Shalom, Mr. Gygax. Thanks for a gift that will last lifetimes beyond yours.


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 4, 2008)

Very sad. It's not everyone who creates a new art form and hobby.


----------



## Brazeku (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, I know that I'm going to be busting out the OD&D for the next few sessions to honor his passing.


----------



## Dragon Snack (Mar 4, 2008)

Sad news indeed.  Thanks for the game...


----------



## Dr. Harry (Mar 4, 2008)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Hey Gary,
> 
> It is a little late but thanks for helping me through those teenage years. It would have been much harder if you hadn't shown me how to fight monsters.
> 
> Randy




I read all of the tributes up to where I am posting, and this (along with one another) was what I thought was the most like what I would have liked to have said.  Please allow me to second this, if I may.

    Harry


----------



## darrell I (Mar 4, 2008)

Just like so many of us Gygax's works have been a prime factor in the shaping of my life since I discovered RPGs 25 years ago. For that I owe him much.

I was lucky enough to have met him when he came over for Gen Con UK back in 2000 for the launch of 3E. He was fun guy to chat to. I just regret missing what happened on the Sunday. My wife was with our son in the trade hall, and he playfully attacked someone with a toy sword. The "victim" turned, and duelled across the room with him, finally stopping to give him some pointers on his swordsmanship. My son was only 18 months old at the time. His opponent was Gary...

Rest in peach Gary. My condolences to your family.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you, Mr. Gygax.


----------



## hong (Mar 4, 2008)

d'oh


----------



## noffham (Mar 4, 2008)

Rest in Peace Gary, and thanks.


----------



## Lousifer (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you for helping create a way for awkward teens to get together.

You were a good man.  You will be missed.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Mar 4, 2008)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Wizards of the Coast has put up a dedication page: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/welcome



When I saw that they put up the cover of the edition I learned the game on, I broke up all over again.


----------



## crazy_cat (Mar 4, 2008)

RIP, and thank you. You will be missed.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow.......just wow...

I don't know what to say.  I'm in shock.  I don't know if it's sad or just apt that his death was on DM's day.  Either way, I'm sure the day will forever be remembered as Gary Gygax day.

Goodbye to the original Dungeon Master.  We'll miss you.   

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 4, 2008)

A very sad day. We have all lost a great man. 

I never met him but around five years ago he took an interest in my Wild West campaign which used the hybrid D&D 1st Edition & Boot Hill rules he created for the 1st Edition DMG. He read and posted comments to the ENWorld Story Hour of the campaign and we then exchanged around twenty emails, where he suggested plotlines and NPC's for the campaign. 

He will be very much missed.


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik (Mar 4, 2008)

A light has gone out.  Our hobby will be a little poorer still for his passing.

I always wanted to go up to him at Gencon and say hi.....but held back because I didn't want to seem like a drooling fanboy.

I am a fanboy though.  Maybe I should have said so when I had the chance.

Farewell, Dungeon Master.  May all your hits be crits.

My heart goes out to his family and the community.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 4, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Mr. Gygax.


----------



## wedgeski (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank-you and goodbye, Gary.


----------



## pogre (Mar 4, 2008)

It's a measure of the man's impact that I come home from practice and there are a dozen e-mails in my in-box passing the news along. Friends I have not heard from in years passed along happy memories of our times gaming in the past. That's what Gary's innovation brought to me - a great excuse to make new friends and spend time together.

I'm glad I got to thank him in person many times - but one more time - Thanks Gary! 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ed (Mar 4, 2008)

Gary,

You, sir, are accorded the singular honor of having thousands of people you've never met sharing a common sentiment which I choose to summarize as :

"Thank you for my life."

Congratulations to you, sir, for being in the rare company of people whose actions or creations have influenced and will continue to touch so many lives in such a positive manner.

I celebrate your life and your legacy, sir.


----------



## Presto2112 (Mar 4, 2008)

A player in my game informed me of the news this afternoon.  My reaction was "nurr?", as it completely broadsided me.

We're getting together tomorrow night for our regular game tomorrow night.  I'll have to think of something fitting in his memory.

I'm not a religious man, but it's a quaint thought to imagine him in the great beyond, designing the Great Campaign for when Al Gore, Nichelle Nichols, and Stephen Hawking get wherever Gary went...  (Go watch Futurama!)


----------



## jdrakeh (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the fun, Mr. Gygax. Even though we didn't see eye to eye on many issues, I'll miss your contributions all the same.


----------



## Brakkart (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr. Gygax... I never talked to you, never met you and never knew you, and yet your passing feels like I just lost my best friend. I owe you a debt I could never repay. I've played and ran D&D for the past 21 years, most of the friends I have I've gained from sessions of the game you created. Thank you for all the fun and friendship you've helped bring into this world.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Mar 4, 2008)

Rest in Peace Mr. Gygax

Thanks for all of the good times I've had with the games you helped to create.


----------



## kmdietri (Mar 4, 2008)

I can definately say without a doubt that I am the person I am today because of all of the wonderful positive experiences Dungeons and Dragons has given me.

Thank-you Gary.


----------



## Silenttimo (Mar 4, 2008)

Mordenkainen is no more...

Sad news, but I guess Iuz and his mom had plotted this for a long time : to get rid of Zagig Yragerne !!

So long pal, you've made many many evenings or nights appear endless...


Silenttimo

Aka Silenttimo _on many boards_
Paladin of Mayaheine (Greyhawk)


----------



## Imperialus (Mar 4, 2008)

Bye Gary.

You created something that helped make me who I am today.  And I'm proud of who I am today.


----------



## Jack of Shadows (Mar 4, 2008)

Gary's passing noted on Popular Science:

http://www.popsci.com/entertainment-gaming/article/2008-03/dd-co-creator-gary-gygax-dies

JoS


----------



## Rpgraccoon (Mar 4, 2008)

D&D has helped me in so many ways. I know he will truly be missed by all.

Gary I wish you well in the next life. No more fumbles from here on out.


----------



## Fifth Element (Mar 4, 2008)

For 19 years and what must be thousands of hours of gaming, I owe him so much like so many others here. Makes all the 4E arguing seems rather silly.

There will be an empty chair at my game this weekend in his honour. Without him, we wouldn't be here.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Mar 4, 2008)

Gary is dead.  It sucks a great deal, considering how accessible he was to the varous D&D fans, on this site and probably on others.

Any chance that the numerous 'ask Pladdoh' threads can be archived / stickied somewhere on this site?

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2008)

This makes me so sad.  My condolences to the Gygax family.

My father started teaching me 2nd edition D&D when I was in junior high in the mid-90s, I got in on the ground floor of 3e when I was in college, embraced 3.5, and am looking forward to giving 4e a try.

D&D opened my world to sweeping vistas of fantasty.  It helped me with thinking of imaginative solutions, cooperation, and working with people I might not otherwise.  It exposed me to a wide world of fantasy art, made me learn to budget my money so I'd have enough for the next D&D book, and help me make some friends I'd have otherwise never met.

It has helped my ability to write action scenes and given me the ability to be creative on my toes, to accept anything the players throw at me.

If it weren't for D&D, I'd have never met my husband, as we met on the WotC boards and there is no way I'd have crossed paths with him normally (he lived in England).

E. Gary Gygax, you've given us worlds of fantasy that have translated into strength, flexibility, friendship, and love in the real world.  You will be missed.


----------



## FireLance (Mar 4, 2008)

This is sad news.  D&D was the source of many hours of fun, imagination and creativity in my life. RIP, Gary.


----------



## BluWolf (Mar 4, 2008)

This news is hitting me like a gut punch.

I never layed eyes on the man in person, but I owe him more then I could possibly thank him for.

Fun.

Imagination.

Friends I will take to my grave.

These are things that cannot be bought or sold.

But this perfect stranger gave them away.

Thank you, Gary.

You left this place better than you found it.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Mar 4, 2008)

My condolences to his family and friends.

Thank you Gary Gygax for the way you influenced my life and the endless hours of enjoyment you gave to me though the game you created.

Rest in peace.

And once again - Thank You.


----------



## Wombat (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought of saying something cute, something clever.

In the end I say this:

Gary, you brought a raw group of notes into an order that others might be able to use them as a real game.  I was able to buy these rules back on Labor Day Weekend, 1975.  I have gamed ever since.

Thank you for bring ing me to my favourite hobby.  I know you know you touched many lives.

Pax tecum.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 4, 2008)

Gary, to me, was first and foremost a teacher.

Gary taught me English -- without which I wouldn't even be able to convey this message. He taught me Math. He taught me a love for History and Mythology. He taught me the difference between "melee" and "milieu". And more than anything, he taught me that imagination has no limits -- even if graph paper does.

Even though Gary shuffled this mortal coil, his immortality is all but assured. Characters he created -- and not a few of which were named after him through anagrams -- are still part of stories being told by people around the world.

Gary has been, is, and will be a part of our lives.

Now Gary and Dave C. Sutherland III can stop messing around and start cranking awesome modules with amazing maps for those angels up there.


----------



## genshou (Mar 5, 2008)

His imagination brought to life a very wonderful thing.  Through his actions and his works he inspired others to create their own fantasies and find a wholesome use of their time and creativite talent.

I know he will be missed by friends and family for a lot more than his contributions to the role-playing world.  I extend my condolences for the loss.

Gary, you old coot, if you can see this, save me a spot at your table in Heaven.  I want to play in one of your games when I get up there.


----------



## Scylla (Mar 5, 2008)

Gary was a true gentleman, to coin his phrase, a Gentle _Writer_, and he will be missed. 

At the expense of sounding truly geeky, I hope every time those funny dice hit a table somewhere, Gary is smiling somewhere else. 

If one must have a claim to fame, giving a gift of enjoyment to millions via your creation and its offspring isn’t a bad one. Not at all.

*Thank you Gary.*


----------



## The Eternal GM (Mar 5, 2008)

I never met E.Gary Gygax.  I never played original D&D.  I still feel oddly struck by this, especially reading all the posts here.  The forefather of our hobby has passed away.

For those who drink, raise a glass
For those who sing, do so sweetly
For those who feast, take pause
Our friend and finest of us is gone


----------



## BSF (Mar 5, 2008)

Very sad, I heard it on the radio today when I was picking my son up from school.  Gary blessed me with years of enjoyment in this wonderful hobby.


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Gary, for all the years of entertainment and the laughs. You once appeared in the ENWorld chat room, in the early days of 3rd Edition, to find me DMing a rather silly online game. You watched as it fell apart and said afterwards that it looked like fun, despite the chaos. And it was. You will be missed.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 5, 2008)

While it doesn't come unexpected, with all the reports about his health, reading these news still makes one sad.

Good bye, Gary! And many thanks for everything you gave to us!

You have made this world a better place with your imagination and creativity.
Hopefully the place where you are now is to your liking!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck on the Outer Planes, Gary.  We'll miss you.


----------



## Remathilis (Mar 5, 2008)

Goodbye Sir. And thank you.

(That said, I'd be willing to pitch in a few gp toward those diamonds, if anyone else is...)


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2008)

Condolences to the family.

I just noticed Penny Arcade did a comic early in remembrance: http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/03/04


----------



## vonmolkew (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you. Mr. Gygax.  Words cannot sum up what you have meant to my life.  May our paths cross again


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 5, 2008)

"But, D&D is just a game," I keep telling myself.  "I don't even really know Mr. Gygax."  

None the less, I am saddened.  Just a game.. a game I have played on and off for 29 years.  A game that has brought me countless hours of joy, excitement, learning, imagining, creating... adventuring.  Even in gaming, I was recluse... just my brother and a couple of his friends.  Not much more today.  Just having started a campaign for my son and his cousins, I look forward to years and years more of gaming with good friends and family.  

Thank you Gary, for dreaming a bigger dream and passing on not just a game, but a new idea of what a game can be.

"In heaven, you no longer have to worry about rolling a "1"; unless your in Gygax's game   "
       - St. Peter (attributed)


Peace be the Journey, Gary.

Brian
<><


----------



## cutter (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Gary.  Your memory will live on with every roll of a twenty-sider.


----------



## Fenes (Mar 5, 2008)

My condolences, sad news indeed.


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 5, 2008)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 5, 2008)

The Age of the Titans is ending.

Farewell, Gary. You will be missed.


----------



## Matt Black (Mar 5, 2008)

Gary, you not-so-indirectly gave me some of the most precious friends and precious moments of my life. And I know this is true of many, many people whose lives were touched by this strange little hobby. You changed the world for the better.


----------



## Celebrim (Mar 5, 2008)

When he turns in his character sheet to the great judge in the sky, may he hear, "Well played."

Perhaps there is an apprenticeship waiting up there in the department of universe building.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 5, 2008)

Godspeed, Gary.

Thank you so much for everything.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Gary, for bringing D&D into my life which has brought me untold amounts of joy. 

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 5, 2008)

I knew him only by his works, but those works and their derivatives and descendants have brought me more hours of entertainment than anything else I can think of.


----------



## haakon1 (Mar 5, 2008)

My condolences to Gary's family and friends.

In addition to being the most creative person I've ever had the privilege of talking with, Gary was a true gentleman.  On this site, he treated all his fans as equals (he referred to himself as just another gamer) and he patiently, respectfully answered all the thousands of questions that were asked of him here.

He will be missed, but he will not be forgotten.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 5, 2008)

Let us pause and be grateful for Gary Gygax, who with Dave Arneson and many others, breathed life into a hobby that has introduced me to many friends and wonderful people throughout the years. From three little books, to the World of Greyhawk products, and so many others, I feel as if I have come to know the man a little from his work.

I met Gary Gygax once outside of the old MECCA complex in Milwaukee during Gen Con. Some friends and I chatted with him for a few minutes and urged him to come back to writing game products. (This was shortly after Wizards of the Coast acquired TSR.) I was glad to see that he did come back to writing for the hobby that he loved.  I also saw and chatted with Gary a few times over the years at different Gen Cons siince then.  I have not been to Gen Con in years, but it will feel odd the next time I go knowing that he will not be there.

May the family and friends of Gary Gygax be comforted as they mourn. Gary's work will continue to inspire others and bring people together around the gaming table. I think Gary would be happy to know that his work is still bringing together to have fun.


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2008)

May Gary Gygax rest in peace. I extend my heartfelt condolences to his family.


----------



## Soel (Mar 5, 2008)

Goodbye, Gary, and thank you.


----------



## CrusaderX (Mar 5, 2008)

Godspeed and God bless, Gary, and peace be with your family.


----------



## the Lorax (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Gary for 29 years of gaming and giving me friendships that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Delta (Mar 5, 2008)

I wrote this today:

http://deltasdnd.blogspot.com/2008/03/gygax-died-today.html


----------



## andargor (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been playing D&D since 1977, this makes me very sad.

RIP Gary, and thanks for being part of most of my life.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 5, 2008)

You will be greatly missed Gary.

And to those in your family my condolences.

-Rob-


----------



## WampusCat43 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thirty years ago, a young kid - just out of college, starting a new career in a new city, lonely - wandered into a local gaming store.  Shopping through the various wargames, trying to find something he might enjoy by himself, he stumbled across a little red box.

Glancing through the booklets, he felt confused.  "What kind of game is _this_," he thought.  He boxed it back up, and looked around some more, but in the back of his mind, a voice whispered, "This one is _different_.  This one will stay with you."

Thirty years later, I realize whose voice that was.  

Thanks for all the opportunities to take my imagination out for a walk.


----------



## Henrix (Mar 5, 2008)

Gary, thank you for making my life better. I owe a lot of the best moments to you.

Requiescat in pace.


----------



## Ahwe Yahzhe (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you, Gary, for that little blue box of joy, and for the first adventures I ever played: The Keep on the Borderlands, getting TPKed in the Tomb of Horrors, and all the cool loot from Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth.  I know you're DMing a hell of game somewhere in Elysium or the Astral Plane!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Mar 5, 2008)

This hits hard. What awful news. I'm saddened I never got to meet him in person. I did, however, get to converse with him here on these very message boards (and even managed to flame him before I was tipped as to who "Col_Pladoh" really was...hoo boy was my face red) and a few other internet haunts. I'm glad I got to thank him for what he gave us, and even more glad to find him to be a vital, active poster who still had plenty to talk about. I was tickled that he actually read a couple of books I recommended - The Peshawar Lancers (which he seemed to think was kind of meh) and The Wizard (by Gene Wolfe, which he felt deserved a spot on an updated version of the "recommended reading" list in the 1e DMG). His passing leaves a void in the gaming community and industry.


----------



## jokamachi (Mar 5, 2008)

You will be missed, old friend.


----------



## Dexterward (Mar 5, 2008)

I pause for a long moment of silence. Godspeed Mr. Gygax, you will be missed!


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Mar 5, 2008)

I remember the first time I voyaged to the Keep on the Borderlands back in 1984, its been the first of my many voyages to other worlds opened by him.  Gaming was always my refuge when the world got tough whether just working or while in graduate school.  It taught me history, mythology, and quite a bit of mathematics.  And its all due to Gary.  Bye, you've been quite a influence on my life.


----------



## Mycanid (Mar 5, 2008)

My he rest in peace ... thank you sir, for helping to make our lives a little richer.


----------



## warlord (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know what to say. How can one say something about the man who created something that has been so much to so many people. RIP Gary Gygax.


----------



## Keldryn (Mar 5, 2008)

I was shocked and deeply saddened to hear the news -- as I'm sure were most of the people here.

I'm glad that I had the chance to thank Gary in one of this Q&A threads here for creating the game that helped me get through high school.  I was an incredibly introverted, shy, awkward kid, and playing D&D was instrumental in overcoming that shyness and being comfortable on social situations.

Thank-you for 22 years of fantastic gaming, Gary.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a sad day.  I'm just in shock, I don't know what to write here.

Thank you, Gary.  You've touched my life in a way few people have, and for that, I'll be forever grateful.


----------



## Henry (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in late on this, but better late than never. Besides, I can't say any more than what scores of others have said before me in this thread. It's a little punch in the gut. It's a feeling of loss, and of celebration of someone who really lived his life as full as he possibly could.

I'd only met him a couple of times, gamed with him once, and talked with him numerous times on the 'net, but I feel like I've lost the irascible but loving grandpa of the family, the one who taught me to play poker in the clubhouse against mom's wishes. 

Goodbye, Gary. We love you like crazy.


----------



## GameOgre (Mar 5, 2008)

Lo, there do I see Gary. 
Lo, there do I see My father the cleric, and my friend Tim the Thief. 
Lo, there do I see The line of my people Back to the beginning. 
'Lo, they do call to me, They bid me take my place among them. 
At the Table of Valhalla Where the Gamer May live forever.


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Mar 5, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Gentle Author. Your brainchild has given me many hours of satisfying distraction. Prayers for your passing and comfort for your family.


----------



## Krypter (Mar 5, 2008)

The Outer Planes beckon, the Grand DM answers, and the greatest adventure awaits.

Thanks for opening up so many worlds of the imagination. Godspeed, Gary Gygax, and see you on the other side.


----------



## zen_hydra (Mar 5, 2008)

Considering how I usually feel about death, I am surprised by how much I actually feel about Gary Gygax’s death. While I never met him in person, I exchanged several letters with him.  He was a considerate and gracious man, and he was a father of a hobby, which I love.  I offer my condolences to his family.  Thank you Mister Gygax.


----------



## Celtavian (Mar 5, 2008)

*re*

R.I.P.

Thanks for the game. So many years of pleasure I've had playing it and so many friends made over the gaming table.


----------



## MojoGM (Mar 5, 2008)

OoTS tribute posted:

http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0536.html


----------



## skinnydwarf (Mar 5, 2008)

I saw the news out of the corner of my eye as I closed my email earlier today.  My jaw dropped, and I felt awfully sad to read about the death of someone I had never met, and only posted a message or two towards in my life.  But like many of you, my life would have been very different if not for EGG.  My gaming shelf, and the ridiculous amounts of D&D books there (not to mention all the fantasy books on the shelves behind me) wouldn't be there without him. 

I've had so many great times because of the guy.

He will be missed.

I've been trying to find something new to read since finals ended, but nothing is grabbing me.  I think I'll dig out some Gord the Rogue tonight.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Mar 5, 2008)

Like Henry, I'm this late, and like Henry there's nothing I can add that hasn't been said for 9 pages so far.
I owe a great part of who I am as an adult to Gary, I treasure the very few times I traded posts with him here, as I never met him in person.  And I am deeply saddened.  I think we all send out our deepest condolences to his family, and wish there were better condolences for them, and ourselves, to send and receive.

I hope the designers of 4E do a double-check of the new edition, asking themselves if it has met the bar as the Official current incarnation of the work he began.  While he was denied a voice in D&D for these many years, D&D should never, *never* forget it's father.

We miss you already, Gary.


----------



## Twinswords (Mar 5, 2008)

May DEATH send you where you hope to be. RIP.


----------



## outsider (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the fun Gary.  The next time I slaughter an orc, I'll do it with an obscure French polearm in your honor.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Mar 5, 2008)

I learned of his death minutes after it hit the 'net at just before 9:30AM.  When I announced his death to the rest of the household the stormclouds lingering since yesterday afternoon opened up.  Within 30 seconds of my telling my gf that he'd died three loud strokes of thunder that rattled the windows sounded.  They were the only thunder of the entire storm and it only stopped a bit after 6pm.  It was kind of creepy, like the storm had been waiting for the news to drop.

All I can say is that I wish I'd gone to last year's GenCon just for that last chance to tell him how much I appreciate the hobby he created.  The years of fun, and good friends, it's brought to me.  Gary Gygax you will be remembered, you touched the lives of millions and that is a thing not many achieve during their life.  Wherever you are I'll raise a pint for you, and hope your family an untroubled future in your name.


----------



## Anson Caralya (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for everything Gary! I'll miss you!


----------



## (contact) (Mar 5, 2008)

Godspeed, Gary.   Thank you for your Big Idea -- the game has meant a lot to me.


----------



## mac1504 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was lucky enough to serve with Luke Gygax in the Wisconsin National Guard- and on one summer training exercise was treated to the story of Luke's recollections of his father and the birth of D&D (and GenCon). A few years after I left the National Guard, I corresponded with Gary after our gaming group broke up due to us losing a close friend. In a way his correspondence inspired me to seek out a new gaming group, and I've been playing with that group for over 7 years now.

As a fellow Wisconsinite and gamer- Rest in peace, and thank you Mr. Gygax for this wonderful hobby you have given us.


----------



## coyote6 (Mar 5, 2008)

Godspeed you to your rest, Gary. And thank you.


----------



## dougmander (Mar 5, 2008)

I had the pleasure of spending a rainy morning with Gary at the Higgins Armory Museum in Worcester, MA, back in April '03. He was a soft-spoken, gentle, friendly man, and his legacy is to have created the template for what is emerging as the dominant form of entertainment of the 21st Century -- interactive games. What an incredible legacy!


----------



## Harmon (Mar 5, 2008)

Treebore said:
			
		

> As much as I want to refuse to believe it, The Troll Lords announced that they were called by Gary's son, Ernie, and told about his passing.
> 
> This feels very much like losing a close family member.
> 
> ...




We all pass, some of you will go to meet him, and some of us will not.  Speak kindly to him for me, he saved my life, gave me a place to feel normal, and in a very round about way gave me my family.

I, too feel like i have lost a close and dear friend (that I have never met).  I doubt he would have liked me, but I think he would have felt pride in what he did for someone like me.

Thank you, Gary, you helped more then you can ever know.  

Good bye.


----------



## Wild Gazebo (Mar 5, 2008)

Good-bye Gary.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Mar 5, 2008)

*Order of the Stick Tribute*

http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0536.html


----------



## Dextra (Mar 5, 2008)

When we were writing the Kids Colouring Book (celebrity edition), I had the pleasure of working with Gary and Ernie on an introduction about growing up with a gamer dad.  I think we're all going to miss the Daddy of D&D.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for what you have done for us all, for those few others who have passed on, and for those many who are to come. Your vision and ingenuity lit a way that will not be forgotten, nor lost.

You will be greatly missed.


----------



## fanboy2000 (Mar 5, 2008)

Goodbye Gary.


----------



## replicant2 (Mar 5, 2008)

He brought magic into the world and enriched the lives of so many. We'll miss you, Gary.


----------



## Sijan (Mar 5, 2008)

RIP to the father of D&D


----------



## Animus (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been away from my computer all day to come home to _this._

Wow. What can I say? It is like I lost a grandfather. 

Thank you Gary. Though I feel like  right now, you have given me plenty of      moments that made my life more enjoyable for it.

R.I.P.


----------



## Talath (Mar 5, 2008)

I never got to say how much he influenced my life. He touched my life, and the lives of others, in ways that most people could not. You will be missed Gary. There will not be another person like you. Rest in peace.


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Mar 5, 2008)

I am very grateful that enworld gave me the chance to share a small bit of communication with Gary via his thread.


----------



## 00Machado (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the hobby that's given me so much fun.


----------



## Winterthorn (Mar 5, 2008)

*I'm shocked...*

I just found out tonight on a link posted at CNN. 

I had no idea Gary was so ill recently. I haven't been online for 2 days and suddenly the grandfather of D&D has passed away!       I'm so sorry to see this!

Gary, farewell where ever you have parted to. May the love from your fans be with you. Always. 


- W,


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 5, 2008)

*EGG: The most influential Game Designer of all time*

Like so many here, Gary Gygax has had a profound influence on my life.  Outside of those in my own family - there are few who ever had more.

A strange think to say about a game designer, isn't it? Stranger still that you can say it with absolute conviction and sincerity.

I'm an atheist, so I can't bring myself to think happy thoughts of Gary in the afterlife. But if I should be wrong in that, the man has earned some serious karma during his life. We should all be so fortunate as Gary Gygax.

But if Gary's adventure truly ended today, then we can say that he was a man who founded a hobby that deeply touched and inspired millions - and continues to inspire them in their daily lives decades later. Gary's creation is the sinew that has maintained long friendships over the course of many decades - and will continue to do so for decades to come.

As a game designer, Gary's impact in the abstraction of hit points, weapon damage and abilities lies at the core of not only every pnp RGP - but in virtually every computer game involving combat or adventure of any kind.  

And because virtually every computer game designer alive today is intimately familiar with D&D, in a very real sense, Gary Gygax is quite simply _the most influential game designer of all time._

And no matter who it is who may be reading this message - you will not ever lay claim to such an epitaph as that.

Once again, thank you Gary.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Mar 5, 2008)

Goodnight Sir. Though we never met, even in passing, you have changed my life.

Thank you, and Rest In Peace.


----------



## Vymair (Mar 5, 2008)

The majority of my long-term and dearest friends I met through Role-Playing games.  I know I'm not alone in that, that's a truly remarkable legacy... 

Best wishes to his friends and family...


----------



## Panthanas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll just mirror what everyone else has stated:

This "hobby" has had a profound impact on my life and who I am, and as such, I owe a great debt to Mr. Gygax.

Thank you for everything Gary.  You will be missed, even though I never met you.    

I would also like to offer my condolences to Gary's family and friends.


----------



## Ipissimus (Mar 5, 2008)

In life there is, perhaps, no greater calling than the easement of a fellow traveller's burden. In this, I believe, Earnest Gary Gygax was particularly blessed having pioneered a form of entertainment that has enriched and even saved the lives of so many, including myself. For me, DnD has been a light in the darkness.

The heavens themselves blaze fourth the death of princes.
Rest in peace Earnest Gary Gygax.


----------



## OldCrowe (Mar 5, 2008)

Sleep well and rest in peace, Gary.


----------



## Rabelais (Mar 5, 2008)

Heaven's going to get one heckuva DM.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm such a geek. I'm crying like a baby over a man I have never met. The Order of the Stick tribute really turned on the waterworks for me. 

Gary Gygax had a great effect on my life, from the time I first discovered dnd in 1981 onward. I  enjoyed reading his posts here, and I send my most sincere condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## RPG_Tweaker (Mar 5, 2008)

First I hear that Bob Bledsaw has terminal cancer, and now the grandaddy DM of D&D has passed. Damn... this has been a tragic year for we alumni of old-school D&D.


Gary's contributions to my personal betterment are quite profound. Beyond offering me a great form of entertainment that nurtured my social growth, he inspired my fascination of obscure words and deepened my appreciation for mythology.

We didn't just lose a pioneer in the RPG industry, we lost a favored tutor of nerdy humanities.

_*I really hope SOMEBODY remembered to buy a scroll of ressurection.*_


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 5, 2008)

For some reason, I am amazed at the level of coverage in normal media. I shouldn't be. Gary's influence on the world was just hard to put in perspective. I never got say it in person, so I'll say it here. "Thanks, Gary."


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 5, 2008)

Get some rest now, Gary.  We are honored to have known you.

Our thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## Aikuchi (Mar 5, 2008)

*Gygax*

I saw this one Penny Arcade comics in memory of.
And I decided to make one now, at work.
It be nice know each one of us has met, played, fought a red dragon and to count each one into a fleet of red dragons who would mourn his passing. 
This is my red dragon. 






-	- - 

In Memory of Gary Gygax, Father of Role-Playing (Table-Top)
1938 - 2008

I remember my first Gnome Rogue 20 years ago. Created at level one, died at level one. I hope he makes good company for Gygax in ‘The Seven Heavens’.

To a great GM, who’s passing most aptly departs this world on GM’s day to tnother world. He will be missed and he legacy will live on.

A few words: Gaming inspired me to read. To learn more than what school curriculum books had to offer. It was a gift that could be passed on and cherished through the years. It helped me feel included into a world where children and awkward teenagers often felt excluded. It made me appreciate my rich fertile imagination. Thank you.

Keep Rolling.

-	-- ---


----------



## Fedifensor (Mar 5, 2008)

There are so many things I could say, but really, why not let Gary have the last word?

http://pc.gamespy.com/articles/538/538820p3.html



> *GameSpy:* Last question. I hope this doesn't sound morbid, but what would you like to have written on your tombstone? How do you want the world to remember you?
> 
> *Gygax:* I was gonna say, "Better here than Philadelphia," but I think somebody already did that. [Laughs] I would like the world to remember me as the guy who really enjoyed playing games and sharing his knowledge and his fun pastimes with everybody else.


----------



## RuminDange (Mar 5, 2008)

Until the next campaign, you will be missed, this is not goodbye, only a moment in which we are all parted with one that influenced our lives so much and gave us all so much to enjoy.  We shall all meet again in the next campaign.

Until then, thanks for all the joy and stories.

RD


----------



## Cyronax (Mar 5, 2008)

Indeed. His creation was a vital part of my life. 

A fall-back, a social crux, and a geek hobby I think not. No matter what I have done socially in this world, I still come back to D&D. Its the hobby I credit with encouraging my love of writing, drawing, and history. In a way I truly believe it helped prepare me for life and was a lot of fun in the process. 

Gary's prose gave a lot of people a communal experience that is all the more relevant in the age of the video game. I found D&D in its incarnate form (regardless of edition) to be a great way to hang out with friends and evoke creativity. It so beat a day on the couch watching football. 

I learned Greyhawk a generation late (in its AoL/Erik Mona insurgency of the mind-90s). It is still the quintessential D&D setting.  

God rest Mr. Gygax. God rest.  And thank you.

Mark


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 5, 2008)

I posted "The Empty Chair," a eulogy for a gamer, back in the second page of this thread. However, although it was very apropos, I found that posting someone else's words wasn't enough. I wanted to write my own tribute for the man who gave us all so much. As such, this was the best way I was able to express it.



> *Mr. D&D Guy* (sung to the tune of "American Pie")
> 
> _A long, long time ago…
> I can still remember
> ...


----------



## The Green Adam (Mar 5, 2008)

Well anyone who knows me knows that very little brightens my outlook like a good game. More so then any other hobby or industry, RPGs combines all my likes together; Art, writing, acting and storytelling, science and history all combine in one way or another to create an exciting gaming experience. I owe that feeling to Mr. Gygax.

Over the last year or two I've had the pleasure of speaking with Gary on occasion through posts on the D&D/D20 gaming website EN World.  Creative, friendly and with a good sense of humor about himself, Gary Gygax was and will always be an inspiriation to both my work and my recreation.

Natural 20 Gary! Game on.
AD


----------



## Miar (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Gary for the times of joy.  It's amazing what impact one person can have on your life without ever having met them.  Be at peace Gary.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 5, 2008)

If ever there was an immortal, enduring and eternal, among
the gamer community, that man would be E. Gary Gygax.

As long as we continue to play our games and perpetuate our
hobby, Gary will remain with us, alive and present at every
dinning room table and local game store.

Thank you for creating the hobby that has both enriched and
enhanced the past 19 years of my life.

Shane


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Mar 5, 2008)

This was posted at the WotC forums. themocaw gave permission to spread it around.
Though, I've not out-right cried. I had a moment of overwhelming emotion when I read this.



			
				themocaw said:
			
		

> _Suddenly, things didn't hurt so much.  The pain was gone, and the darkness as well.  The touch of his loved ones' hands faded away, as did the pain.
> 
> He was free.
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Gringo (Mar 5, 2008)

I never met Gary, but I want to thank him all the same. I can't possibly count all the fun I've had and all the friends I've made thanks to the hobby he helped to create. Before our game started tonight, we held a toast to his honor. Best wishes to his family. Good bye Gary and thank you.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 5, 2008)

Like so many others, I honestly can't imagine my life had it not been for this man I will never meet. Everything I have and am, I fully believe is due to this hobby of his that he kindly shared with the rest of us.

Godspeed, sir, and well played.


----------



## Thurbane (Mar 5, 2008)

RIP Gary - you were truly one of my personal heroes.   

I cannot put into words how much gratitude I have for your massive contribution to my favorite hobby. You have opened worlds of imaginations of thousands of us for over 30 years.

It has been my great honor and privilege to converse with you via this forum a handful of times.

- Craig (Thurbane) Anthony


----------



## maggot (Mar 5, 2008)

Gary, your contribution to this world has defined much of my life: the people I associate with, how I spend my free time, etc.  Rest in peace, well-deserved peace.


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 5, 2008)

My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today.


----------



## Scott_Rouse (Mar 5, 2008)

It's been a pretty rough day for all of us. Something struck me as I read through hundreds of posts. I am done with the word Grognard, I will try to strike it from my vocabulary. We are all D&D players regardless of the edition we game in.

Earlier thoughts on today's sad news



> Yesterday was my first day back at work since D&D Experience and I was largely floating around the office on the high that was D&D Experience. I had gotten good sleep, hung out with the family, and chilled out most of Sunday so I was feeling great.
> 
> Still feeling good, I rolled into work Tuesday ready to tackle the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## subbob (Mar 5, 2008)

*Farewell to an Icon*

So many feelings, so few words. I'm writing this after reading a full 13 pages of posts - nearly all of which I read while nodding and thinking, yes, sounds like me too.

*Memories*

8th Grade, late 70's and a friend of mine playing with the white boxed set and the D&D basic blue book - a friend I am still in touch with today, in fact, he brought this sad news to my attention

*Influence*

D&D introduced me to gaming, gaming helped me develop better critical thinking and creative thinking skills. Skills which later served me well in my professional life (Nuclear Engineering, Navy Submarines).

Also, I developed adaptive and roleplaying skills which allowed me to be a better communicator, a better leader and a better instructor.

To this day, I use the skills every day where I teach field-grade officers at an Army school. I encourage them to adopt different points of view, I put them in situations and use the term role-play to ensure the exercise and training is immersive.

As many have pointed out, the 2nd and 3rd order spin-offs from D&D can not be measured. Would we have MMORPG? or the blockbuster fantasy PC games of the early 1990's?

My 18 year old son just two weeks go ran a Star Wars RPG session with several friends from high school. Would that game even exist today if not for Gary's influence?

*Condolences*

To Gary's family and friends, my deepest condolences on the loss of someone close to you. Please accept the outpouring of sincere remembrance as we all grieve with you.

Note - Cross posted from another touching Gary Gygax at the Troll Lords forums, where I first read about the news.

Another Gary Gygax Memorial Thread


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 5, 2008)

(Goes silent upon reading this, goes offline, and contemplates all the wonder and joy that came into his life (the IRs on this board included) because of that one man:  Gary Gygax.)


----------



## leonarr (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Gary for giving me the tools to unchain my imagination, for giving me countless worlds to roam. Now I have shared it with my kids.

RIP Gary Gygax, your legacy lives on.


----------



## SWAT (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Gary. What you did helped shape my life. Thank you for everything. Rest in peace.


----------



## ashockney (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thank you Gary*

Inspiration.
Fellowship.
Laughter.
Insight.

Thank you for it all, Gary.  You will be missed.


----------



## Theron (Mar 5, 2008)

Much to my regret, I never met him.  But all I could have said to him was, "Thank you."  My life wouldn't be the life I have without his work.


----------



## doghead (Mar 5, 2008)

After hearing the news I had to shut down my computer and take some time to think. Its funny how a man you have never met can have such an impact on you. 

Thanks for everything you have given us. 

Rest in Peace.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Sheyd (Mar 5, 2008)

Everytime I think I've posted all I can bear to on this sad day I read another thread and another post just wells it up again.  

I wish I were playing tonight, somewhere with friends this game has brought into my life.   I guess since I'm not the best place I can be is here on these boards and on others talking about the passing of a man worthy of praise and saddness in his passing.   When I do get sleepy and head off to bed I think I'm going to grab up Gord the Rogue and read it till I can't see words anymore.  

To make people happy, to bring joy..  That's the best any of us can do in life.

Gary thanks for it all.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Goodbye Gary You Are Missed Already*

Thank you for all you have done and shared with so many of us.

I thank you for your humor, insight, honesty, courage, forethought, and willingness to be yourself.

Who will send people off to read those machinist catalogs now when someone is being an idiot?

Thank YOU, for you time with us.

I shall remember you in our prayers, God Speed Gary, all the Trolls will be drinking in your honor I am sure.  I must call those that I know and drink with them in your honor.

Toast to the Colonel!


----------



## gamecat (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for everything, Mr. Gygax.

You gave me my imagination.

It's been fun.


----------



## Peter LaCara (Mar 5, 2008)

If the measure of a life is in hours of joy created, then we have indeed lost a great man.

I remember the day when I was 10 years old and my best friend borrowed the Rules Cyclopedia from the library clear as crystal. I played an elf and fought some giant rats in a latrine before defeating a doppelganger in an inn.

Thirteen years later and most of my friends I've met through roleplaying. Most of the girls I've dated were gamers of one sort or another. I'm currently in college studying game design because of the way this man inspired me.

I can't think of a single person other than my immediate family who has touched my life this much, and I never even met the man. Now I never will.

He had better have been guarding some really, really good stuff.


----------



## caudor (Mar 5, 2008)

I find I cannot sleep until I put my sadness into words.  This wonderful man's passion touched so many lives.  I'm really choked up right now.  All I can say is...

May you rest in peace, Mr. Gygax.  

I offer my condolences to Gary's family and friends.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Mar 5, 2008)

Man...

D&D is the superlative method of enjoying the company of other nerds. It's like nerd-ball. Cheap, flexible, rich with tradition and very easy to become passionate over. God willing, I'll play forever.

The other thing that really struck me was when I realized Gary Gygax actually posted a Q&A thread. And that he let people just come out and relax on his porch. Quite a friend to the nerd, he was. 

I thought about ending this post with a bit of poetry, but I think Gary'd be a bit happier to know that I introduced an NPC tonight in his honor . He's named Zargyg, he's an Oracle and a cleric of Boccob. My players like him. 

This way, Gary, you'll ever be telling my players what lies in Heatherwick Ruins or Mythandalus's Forge and bringing them back to life after neglecting to mention may live beneath.



   Tom Liles


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 5, 2008)

His physical form may have died but this man has already achieved immortality.

A toast for your memory Mr. Gygax.


----------



## Nyaricus (Mar 5, 2008)

Words almost fail me.... Thanks to Mr. Gygax, I had a stable pillar of refuge throughout a tempestuous period of my life, and when all and everyone had left me, I still had my books and an imagination brought to fruit by a fantastic game. 

Gary, I have never met you sir, but you and I are good friends. I have never played at your table, but I have brought that table to my friends many a weekend night. Thank you sir, your game has positively affected my entire life, and your passing hurts me sorely. May you roll all 20s for the next leg of the journey.

R.I.P. Father of The Game

--Ryan


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 5, 2008)

(whelmed look, tears, despair, hopelessness, helpless horror)

  I cannot give a fit tribute to Gary Gygax.  I apologize.  Certainly, he deserves a fit tribute.

  I would like to say that his game probably saved my life.  It gave me joy and happiness, brought friends and activities, at a time in my life when there was no joy, hope, friends, or happiness.
  Is that enough?  That his creation very likely saved my life?  I offer more.

  His creation kept me young at heart.  I took it's spirit to heart, and I stayed young.  Everyone else around me grew old before their time.  It would have happened to me, too.  But his creation kept that from happening.

  His creation gave me a defense against horror and pain, from which there was no other defense.  The horror and pain went on for years, but his creation allowed me to shield myself, fight back against that pain.

  Because of his creation, I found a lot of friends.  I had never had many friends, and I probably would have had none, but for his creation.  Some of those friends are friends today, after many years.

  I would dedicate my IRs on ENWorld to Gary Gygax.  I tried to run them in the spirit of what Gary Gygax created.  If anyone from the IRs reads this, would they second that?

  Is it enough that I am feeling totally crushed?  Totally flattened?  In tears?  So depressed as to be almost incoherent?  

  No.  My tribute is only a small and poor one.  I'm just a small and insignificant little person.
  But at least I can say that I think Gary Gygax was a great and majestic person, who remained young all his life, who loved children and the child in everyone, who believed and who dreamed.  Especially, who dreamed.  Especially, who dreamed.

  I wish we could honor Gary Gygax by keeping his Legacy alive.  Pen and paper roleplaying, creativity, imagination, escapism, roleplaying ... and fun.  Especially, fun.  And friends.  Pepsi.  Pizza.  Dice.  A lot of clattering, thrown dice.  Paper.  Cluttered character sheets.
  We should preserve his Legacy.  We owe him that.  We *owe* him that.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Thurbane (Mar 5, 2008)

I think this quote from Wiki sums it all up perfectly:

"I would like the world to remember me as the guy who really enjoyed playing games and sharing his knowledge and his fun pastimes with everybody else."

...we will, Gary, we will.


----------



## pawsplay (Mar 5, 2008)

How cool was he? I will miss him, and his knowledge of polearms.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thank You, Mr. Gygax*

He was a scholar and a gentleman, who created a noble art and dedicated his life to defending it.

May his memory be eternal.

-Samir Asad​


----------



## Frostmarrow (Mar 5, 2008)

I loved the cut of his jib.


----------



## jester47 (Mar 5, 2008)

In memory of a man who loved his work:

Ecclesiastes 5:18-20


> Behold, what I have seen to be good and fitting is to eat and drink and find enjoyment in all the toil with which one toils under the sun the few days of his life that God has given him, for this is his lot.  Everyone also to whom God has given wealth and possessions and power to enjoy them, and to accept his lot and rejoice in his toil—this is the gift of God. For he will not much remember the days of his life because God keeps him occupied with joy in his heart.




There also was much joy in this man's heart.


----------



## JLXC (Mar 5, 2008)

This actually makes me sad.  He changed my life more than nearly anyone outside of my family.  I've been playing for a long, long time and have spend so many thousands of wonderful hours playing D&D, it changed my life.  I'm glad he was born, and that's as nice a thing as I can say about another human.


----------



## Orius (Mar 5, 2008)

I came to this thread fairly late, and I don't know what to say that's already been said.  I only knew him from the various discussions he took part in here, and he always seemed like a pretty good guy.


----------



## SoulsFury (Mar 5, 2008)

A sad day. Rest in Peace Gary. Thank you for the many things you have done for my life and the many ours of enjoyment you brought to me and my friends.


----------



## Night Watchman (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Gygax for so many years of fun and imagination filled adventures.  My friends and I have so many wonderful memories thanks to you and we pan on having many more in your memory.  The next round of drinks is for you sir!


----------



## Baron Opal (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Gary.

Your game, which my parents had a love / hate relationship with, kept me out of more trouble and developed my mind more than any of us could imagine.

You had a great impact in my life, despite the fact that I never met you.

Thanks again, and I hope to see you in Valhalla.

- Erich


----------



## Sharp Tongue (Mar 5, 2008)

He, along with Carl Sagan, was one of the most influential people in my life.  I don't know where I would be without his creativity and ingenuity.  I do know that I wouldn't be the person I am now.

Rest in peace, Gary Gygax.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 5, 2008)

Gary was one of those people who I didn't know much about as I was growing up, and it was only until later that I realized how much he meant.  I read the news this morning, and was in a funk all day.  I never realized how much he truly was an idol of mine.  I had a drink and rolled a d4 for him tonight, and thanked him not just for giving me the chance to stretch my imagination, but not to be ashamed of doing it.

Thanks Gary.


----------



## Wik (Mar 5, 2008)

this is never a way to start your day.  I turned on my computer early this morning, and just saw the headline "Gary Gygax has passed" 

I couldn't even check the thread, because everyone on ENWorld was posting here.  I had to confirm it on Wikipedia.  Really, REALLY sucked.

My gaming group talked about it today.  Kind of weird - we realized we wouldn't be around the table, joking around and having fun, were it not for him. 

 A lot of my great memories and loves come from D&D.  My interest in Mesopotamia (which lead to my interest in archaeology, which led to my love of Anthropology, which is my main love) is because of D&D, and the old mythology books. My favourite band (Kyuss) is named after a god he created.  And so many of my favourite books were those I got into to better understand D&D (I'm one of those people who got into sci-fi and fantasy from playing D&D, not the other way around).

It's really hard for me to imagine a world without D&D - I would be a completely different person.  Probably a shyer, nerdier kid who felt out of touch.  I owe Gary a lot.  

Anyways, yeah.  This really, REALLY sucks.  I hope he's in Elysium, or some other place.  My condolences to the family.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 5, 2008)

I only just saw this now. It is strange to be so sad about the death of a man I never knew. I'm actually crying, and it takes a lot to make me cry. 

Dungeons and Dragons means so much to me; I don't think I would be alive today without it. It saved me from the apathy of my youth. It never made me popular, but it did make me want to learn about words, mythology, history, and art.

Greyhawk has always been my favorite D&D setting and it the fact that people still love it is a testament to Gary and his circle of gaming friends and family. The world shall remain a benchmark that all other D&D campaigns are measured against, IMO.

Thank you Mr. Gygax for creating a game that has given me more joy than I ever could have imagined in those painful years before discovering D&D. You have touched my life without even knowing me as well as the lives of millions of gamers worldwide.

I thank you, I thank you, I thank you.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## green slime (Mar 5, 2008)

Words fail me.

Thanks Gary, for all the good times.


----------



## Gnarlo (Mar 5, 2008)

So hard to believe the great Dungeonmaster is gone. Thanks to you, Mr Gygax, for giving me nearly 3 decades of funtimes, good friends, and fighting the darkness. You are greatly missed.

May your ale always be cold, and your dice always roll high (unless you need to roll low). Goodbye, sir.


----------



## Kegcrusher (Mar 5, 2008)

*Goodbye Mr. Gygax*

Thanks for everything Gary. Its amazing the impact this man had on popular culture and peoples personal lives that folks don't even recognize yet. Mourn his passing but celebrate what he did. All condolences to his family he will be missed.


----------



## meomwt (Mar 5, 2008)

I've managed to read less than half of the tributes here (and will read more later), but it is clear that this was a man loved by those who'd never met him. 

Gary was kind enough to answer some of my impertinant questions over on Dragonsfoot. And he did so with a wit and a courtesy which seemed to indicate it was a pleasure (rather than a chore) to do so. 

I'm sure that the Colonel would be smiling to know that I raised a glass of the finest Irish Whiskey in his honiour last evening. 

RIP Gary. And thanks for bringing so much enjoyment to so many people.


----------



## D20Dazza (Mar 5, 2008)

RIP Mr Gygax from Downunder - you gave me so much and asked for nothing in return.


----------



## cptkevin (Mar 5, 2008)

Rest in peace my dear friend. 
Thanx a lot for all fantastic moments u gave us. 

May the God bless u. 

Cptkevin


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 5, 2008)

I have to admit that I found myself tearing up several times today, especially when reading through the tributes to him on various messageboards. It was hard to stay seated at my desk and continue pounding out the product I'm currently working on, knowing that the man who made this possible is no more. Tonight I took a walk as I typically do a couple times a week. I like to go through the neighborhoods where I grew up, circle around the highschool and all the sports fields surrounding it, and then go back to my house. Tonight was a clear windless night with crisp cold air and bright stars above. As I went, it occurred to me how lucky I was to be alive to savor this walk. A human life is the blink of an eye to the universe, but if you add up all of the time from all of the lives Gary Gygax positively affected, it is no mere blink of an eye, but millions of years. The length of time it took for life to crawl up out of the oceans and transform into human beings. Maybe longer....

As I saw the familiar sites of my childhood, I was reminded how large a role D&D played in my young life and how that was all possible because of this one man who contributed so much and was always there for his fans, all the way until the end. On the way back around the highschool I saw something unusual. Deer! Two of them -- one of which was not fifty feet away. That had never happened before. I returned home, sat down, neared my daily wordcount goal, read some more memorials, and quietly thanked Gary for this wonderful living he made possible. And then I reminded myself again how lucky I am to be alive and wished that this great man could be the same.

Thank you Gary, for everything. Thank you. With luck we'll meet one day, but hopefully not for many, many years to come.


----------



## Largomad (Mar 5, 2008)

Su juego ha sido un compañero constante en mi vida, sin él mi mundo hubiera sido mucho más gris. Gracías por todo Gary.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 5, 2008)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I have to admit that I found myself tearing up several times today, especially when reading through the tributes to him. It was hard to stay seated at my desk and continue pounding out the product I'm currently working on, knowing that the man who made this possible is no more. Tonight I took a walk as I typically do a couple times a week. I like to walk through the neighborhoods where I grew up, circle around the highschool and all the sports fields surrounding it, and then walk back to my house. Tonight was a clear windless night with crisp cold air and bright stars above. As I walked, it occurred to me how lucky I was that I was to be alive to savor this walk. A human life is the blink of an eye to the universe, but if you add up all of the time from all of the lives Gary Gygax positively affected, it is no mere blink of an eye.
> 
> As I saw the familiar sites of my childhood, I was reminded how large a role D&D played in my young life and how that was all possible because of this one man who contributed so much and was always there for his fans, all the way until the end. On the way back around the highschool I saw something unusual. Deer! Two of them -- one of which was not fifty feet away. That had never happened before. I returned home, sat down, neared my daily wordcount goal, read some more memorials, and quietly thanked Gary for this wonderful living he made possible. And then I reminded myself again how lucky I am to be alive and wished that this wonderful man could be the same.
> 
> Thank you Gary, for everything. Thank you. With luck we'll meet one day, but hopefully not for a many, many years.



Great post, Darrin. You made me all teary.


----------



## Lanefan (Mar 5, 2008)

Coming in a bit late, but add one more voice to the chorus of fond goodbyes to a man never met but somehow always known.

Condolences to Mr. Gygax's family and friends.

Lanefan

p.s. Alzrius (sp.?) - brilliant tribute rewording of American Pie, above in this thread - can someone please archive it?


----------



## Felonious Monk (Mar 5, 2008)

I sort of found out by accident, but didn't believe it until I read it here.  The world's worse off without him, but at least it can be said that he made an impact while he was here.  I can honestly say I would not be the person I am today if not for E. Gary Gygax, and his passing has cut me to the core.  May his legacy live on in the stories he told and the lives he touched.

ILM


----------



## Cold0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Rest in Peace Gary and thanks for all.


----------



## Olive (Mar 5, 2008)

I, to my surprise, actually did cry after reading the Order of the Stick.

I'm a gamer before I'm almost anything (except a father I think). It defines me in all sorts of ways. That, indirectly, is thanks to Gary Gygax. He was one of my earliest heroes and I'm sad he's gone.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2008)

Sad news indeed.

We salute you, Great EGG.  I think I shall dig out my old 1st Ed. DMG and read a bit of Gygaxian prose in tribute.


----------



## Lorion (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my god... this is terrible news. My gf and me just read it over at rpgnow and the wizards homepage... sad day


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Mar 5, 2008)

SciFi.com has the news as well.

Some of the best times in my life have come as a result of Dungeons & Dragons. 

Most of my friendships began because of Dungeons & Dragons.

I owe quite a bit to this game, and to one man.

Gary Gygax.

Thank You Gary, for your creation, and for your dedication to your games. 

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Turbiales (Mar 5, 2008)

Sad day indeed, he was a great influence in starting our hobby as we known it.


----------



## Goldmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

Rest in Peace, sir. No matter what trials and troubles I was experiencing, I could always gather 'round the table with friends and play. A module never judged me, a rulebook never called me names and dice never turned their back when I needed them. Mr Gygax, you gave me joy, adventure and fellowship and for that, you will always be dear to my heart. Tonight, I set an empty place at my table for you and salute your life and the lives youve touched.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Memmorial*

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=220763&highlight=Gary+Gygax

Everyone heard that 4.0 is getting a dedication to Gary, right?http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=220708&highlight=Gary+Gygax


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 5, 2008)

I feel like my guardian angel has left me...


----------



## Iago Planetarius (Mar 5, 2008)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised how sad I feel now.  

Even though the path of life has only led me to play in just a few campaigns, D&D has been a big part of my life.  Since the first time I perused my elder cousin's 1e MM, and then elatedly received the Red Box for Christmas, I've spent countless hours pondering the possibilities - both by myself, and with some of the coolest/weirdest/creativest/cleverest people alive.  
To this day, some 25-ish years later, I still find myself mulling over adventures and characters, though they will likely never see the light of day; constantly seeking pen-and-paper groups in the far-flung lands I travel; and keeping abreast of all things RPG, if only as a quiet, distant ENWorld Lurker.

Why?  

Just because it's the best fun imaginable.

So long, Mr. Gygax.  Thanks for everything.


----------



## cougent (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't say anything that has not already been said, but yet I feel the need to say it anyway.

I never met Gary in person, but yet I feel like I knew him anyway.  His impact on my life as with others is immeasurable.  When I was introduced to AD&D in 1981 at 18 in college, it was a truly life changing event.  Here was an avenue to be creative, expressive, and was just a lot of fun all at the same time.  I still have the most fond memories of those early games and friends.  Those were up until then the best times of my life.  Knowing they would not have existed but for this man is huge for me.  I have had many fun times since then as well and am still thankful to him for his work.

When I came to EN World, I was dumbfounded to see that "THE" Gary Gygax was a poster here on this site, and not just a poster who put forth opinions or dissertations as he easily could have from "on high"; but rather actually did Q&A posts and talked to the regular gamer like just another regular gamer.  This reinforced my already existing hero worship of this great man even more.

I will miss his posts, I will miss his humor, and even without meeting him in person I will miss him greatly!  I wish his family all the best at this time and hope they are somehow comforted by the knowledge that he gave so much to so many.


----------



## solkanar33 (Mar 5, 2008)

Very sad news indeed!
A great man is no more. His legacy will live forever.

Fly away on the back of a mighty gold dragon to eternal rest, oh brave one!

Condolences to his familie and friends for their loss.


----------



## Mystaros (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sympathy from Bob Bledsaw*

Dear Friends,

Gary and I have known each other practically all of our adult lives, and I have always held great admiration for his achievements. Beginning in 1975, we worked with phone calls and handshakes, and there were no contracts or lawyers, but the industry grew up around us and other people changed things. Yet, he and I remained friends throughout all the years, so I wish to say goodbye to one of the Great Leaders and the Hero of our industry... E Gary Gygax.

I send my deepest sympathy to his family and friends in this time of shadow.

Holding Many Fond Memories,

Bob Bledsaw

Via e-mail from his son, Bob Bledsaw Jr.


----------



## trancejeremy (Mar 5, 2008)

I really only knew him from the posts on ENWorld, and of course his AD&D stuff. But I feel shocked and very sad. I hadn't cried for a celebrity death since Freddie Mercury.

It's really hard to imagine how much he impacted the world as we know it, considering how much can be traced back to the roots of D&D. Besides AD&D and RPGs itself, I think he had a huge impact on the English language. Would words like "tome" really be in such common useage today if he hadn't used them?


----------



## Deadguy (Mar 5, 2008)

Normally I wouldn't "me too" but Gary's death has affected me like so many others here. Like them, Gary changed the person I grew up to be, gave me friends and kept me entertained. I'm sure like many parents he must have been exasperated at times at the directions his offspring went in, but like a proud parent he remained always interested, always willing to offer advice. For all our differences, we are a lot alike, we gamers and we owe that to Gary.

My condolences to his family. I hope it helps them to know that Gary left behind a wider family, millions strong, who will always remember him.


----------



## Allanon (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Gary, for giving me a hobby that allowed me to be... me.

May you rest in peace, and condolences to your family.

Signed,

Jeroen Klapwijk


----------



## herald (Mar 5, 2008)

Godspeed Gary.


----------



## freyar (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll just add my condolences to the list.  I haven't been able to read all of it yet, but I think the length of this thread is a wonderful tribute.


----------



## WilliamRAllen (Mar 5, 2008)

Very sad news, indeed. My thoughts are with the family-- and everyone else who feels they've lost a friend.


----------



## Dragonmarked DM (Mar 5, 2008)

R.I.P. to someone who changed a lot of lives for the better, and who's influence will be felt for many more generations to come. Anyone find it somehow appropriate that his passing fell on GM's Day. Kind of makes it seem like it should be a national holiday now.


----------



## Boregar (Mar 5, 2008)

I just found out about this today, and firstly I'd like to extend my thoughts and condolances to Gary's family and friends.

I can't count how many hours of enjoyment his creation has given me, and the fact that it will continue to do so, along with the number of friendships that I have forged over the gaming table, are the biggest compliments that I think I can pay to the man.

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## LoneWolf23 (Mar 5, 2008)

Steve Jackson, of SJGames, wrote a tribute to him in today's Daily Illuminator editorial:



> March 5, 2008: Gary Gygax
> 
> Gary Gygax, co-creator of Dungeons & Dragons and a gaming icon for more than 30 years, died yesterday after repeated strokes and heart problems. He was 69.
> 
> ...




Jackson's right.  It's thanks to Gary Gygax that Fantasy became more then a small niche in fiction, and has shaped Western culture so much.  We owe him a lot.


----------



## Ranes (Mar 5, 2008)

Condolences and sympathies to his family and friends. Tonight I raise a glass to Gary Gygax, in thanks for the entertainment, the friendship and the career I've enjoyed because of him.


----------



## Blumf (Mar 5, 2008)

A sad day at the passing of someone who most of us, probably, have never met yet touched our lives and thoughts.
I for one have been playing D&D for 25 years and still have a weekly session with great friends all of whom I have met through playing D&D.

What a legacy to leave behind, to have created so much enjoyment, to have taxed the minds, stretched the imagination and to brought together so many people as friends.

RIP Mr Gygax.


----------



## Zander (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm very deeply shocked and saddened to hear of Gary's passing.

I never had the pleasure of meeting him in person but in the contact I did have with him via these boards and by e-mail, I found him incredibly approachable. I'm very glad now that I had the chance to return a tiny fraction of the pleasure he has brought me over 25 years of gaming when I informed him that "Dungeons and Dragons" (sic) had been accepted as an entry in the Oxford English Dictionary.

In Chinese and other Far Eastern cultures, they believe that you live as long as you're remembered. I think that Gary will live on in our hearts and minds for a very long time to come.

RIP, Gary.

Edit 1: Don't know if this has been posted yet but here's the obituary from the BBC site.

Edit 2:

----- Original Message -----

>To: <ggygax@genevaonline.com
>Sent: Tuesday, March 18, 2003 3:26 AM
>Subject: D&D in Oxford English Dictionary!!  

> Hi Gary!

> "Dungeons and Dragons" and "D and D" have been added to the Oxford English Dictionary. The additions were officially made 13 March '03. Here's the link: http://dictionary.oed.com/public/help/Dict/Quarterly/0303.htm

> I don't know if they'll mention you by name. I hope they do. Even if they don't, congratulations are in order. You've joined the likes of J.R.R. Tolkien and Lewis Carroll as someone who's contributed to the English lexicon. Jolly well done! :~)

> All the best,

> Zander at EN World
>Alexander in real life

[Reply from Gary]
Greetings Alexander! 

Whoa, and that's a surprising bit of news. Thanks for informing me 

Regards,Gary


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been playing D&D since I was 11 years old when I got the red Basic set to keep me busy during a roadtrip from Texas to Idaho and back. That would be over two decades ago now. I started with that red box set and have been addicted ever since. Played through all of the editions between then and now and I currently sit here eagerly awaiting the 4th edition of the game which Gary helped to create so many years ago. To say that my life would be drastically different without it would be an understatement. And I would have many less friends in this life if not for the joy of that game which brought us together over the years. 

Condolences to his family and friends. 

RIP Dungeon Master. RIP Gary. May the next game you play be an even better one.


----------



## WSmith (Mar 5, 2008)

Melan posted this over on the Knight's and Knaves Alehouse, but I find to so true that I have to reiterate it here. 



> How many people could say that they impacted the lives of millions without bloodshed, political power or a global marketing machine - just a small game of gelatinous cubes, strange dice and 10' corridors? Gary did it just like this, and he did it out of his humble game room in Wisconsin. The context makes it all the more remarkable.




So true. I really can't think of anything more to say at the moment.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 5, 2008)

It only a fitting end that he passed on March 4th - DMs day.
He was the first of our ilk and by far the greatest.  My son was looking forward to meeting him at GenCon to get a letter that Gary had sent him electronically congratulating him on attaining Eagle Scout actually signed, but now that letter will probably mean even more.

I've heard many people slander him and call him a bully when it came to his business dealings, but I for one can say, that every time I ever dealt with him, he nothing but warm and gracious.  Gary, you will be truly missed.


----------



## Matchstick (Mar 5, 2008)

I was lucky enough to meet Gary a couple times at GenCon, and they are memories that have remained crystal clear due to their importance to me.  He was indeed a mentor.

I will count myself fortunate should my life have even a quarter of the impact of the life of Gary Gygax.

Link to thread on City of Heroes boards


----------



## boerngrim (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi.
First off, my condolences to Gary's family, friends and to all gamers. Many years ago I was checking out a website connected to Gary, I believe it was the Legandary Journeys site. There was an email address to contact Gary. I sent a short email thanking him for the D&D game and the good times and friends that have come from it. Gary replied. His reply caught me off guard, because it was warm, personal, and friendly. I'll never forget that. I got the impression that Gary was just a really good guy. Reading his posts here on ENWorld has only reinforced that impression. I've never before been so sad at the loss of someone I never met in person. Thanks again Gary.
Thanks.


----------



## Kalitharus (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been around D+D since 1981... my older brothers were a major influence on me getting in to Mystara. I owe a lot to Gary, a lot of great times RP'ing thru Greyhawk and Mystara; he really was a unique trailblazer in the publishing business. He'll be sorely missed by a lot of old-school gamers, myself included.


----------



## The_Warlock (Mar 5, 2008)

The King is dead. 
With laughter and friendship
He taught us
We need no kings
Nor rule
Just imagination.
Long live the memory 
of the King.

---
And now to plan some old school gaming with the buddies to toast the creator of the hobby that brings us together.


----------



## Storm Raven (Mar 5, 2008)

LoneWolf23 said:
			
		

> Jackson's right.  It's thanks to Gary Gygax that Fantasy became more then a small niche in fiction, and has shaped Western culture so much.  We owe him a lot.




Well, maybe. While it is important to give Gygax his due, I don't think even he would have denied that D&D followed the rise in popularity of fantasy fiction rather than preceded it. In point of fact, much of D&D wouldn't exist had it not been for the fantasy fiction antecedents: the Dying Earth books, the Newhon books, Moorcock's writings, many of the works of Poul Anderson and so on, from which D&D directly drew many of the tropes that have become regarded now as "D&Disms". In his own writing, Gygax pointed out that the "Tolkienesque" elements placed in the D&D game were done so consciously to try to exploit the already significant popularity of those books.

Gygax brought us a great game, and launched and molded a hobby that without a doubt most of us have loved and enjoyed for many years. He was the right man, in the right place, at the right time, with the right idea. But fantasy fiction would probably have done just fine without him. It would have been different, but it would have flourished just the same.

As an aside, I never heard him talk on this subject, but I wonder if the style of fantasy that has developed since the 1970s, with much of it clearly aping, if not imitating the works of Tolkien, was really something Gygax was fond of. The style of fantasy he appears to have preferred - written by Lieber and Howard and so on, was very different from the epic Tolkienesque tales that litter the genre now.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 5, 2008)

My thoughts and condolences go out to his family.  

As many others have said, I'm sure my life would be very different if not for the game he helped develop.  I have made many friends that I never would have had it not been for Dungeons and Dragons.  

Rest in peace, Gary.


----------



## Drowbane (Mar 5, 2008)

*rest in peace Gary!*

Last night I logged on ENworld to get my fix and am floored with the news of Col_Pladoh's passing.  I thought about it quite abit while I was at work.  Having never played a game of D&D with him is my newest "great regret".  While I never knew him personally, I cannot begin to convey how much joy I've had playing his game.   

So, last night I rolled 3d6 in order as a way of "geek tribute" for our beloved Father of the Game.  My results... S:10, D: 17, C: 10, I: 13, W: 12, Ch: 10.  I think I'll use these as either my first 4e character or to make my first ever OD&D character.   Either way, Gary, this ones for you!

edit: I couldn't help but notice that Gygax died on "GM's Day".  Strangely appropriate?

~Brew, 3/5/08


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 5, 2008)

I just got the news...not surprising given what I knew of his health, but still deeply sadening. 

He will truly be missed.


----------



## Maltrok (Mar 5, 2008)

Any chance the front page can link to the NY Times Obit instead of the CNN rehash of the AP obit?

The NY Times one seems to understand the impact that this man had on the world beyond "he created some game that nerds used to play"

Link to the NYTimes article:
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/05/arts/05gygax.html?_r=2&ref=obituaries&oref=slogin&oref=slogin


----------



## adohito (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the hobby


----------



## replicant2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's a brief anecdote/tribute to Gygax that I posted on my blog, if anyone's interested: Some words about Gygax.


----------



## Dextra (Mar 5, 2008)

*It’s A Wonderful Life As The Son Of The Dungeon Master*

I just dug up the following (from the Kids Colouring Book, Ambient Inc. 2002).  Ernie Gygax wrote this as the Introduction:

IT’S A WONDERFUL LIFE AS THE SON OF THE DUNGEON MASTER

It can be truthfully said that I have had the wonderful experience of cutting my teeth on gaming!

My earliest memories as a child have me racing around the apartment in my baby walker
reaching up mammoth heights of the kitchen table. As my grubby little paw firmly grasped the cardboard game piece representing a panzer division (in Avalon Hill game company board game Tactics II) triumph was mine as whole armies went down the gullet of the first true wandering monster Gary Gygax ever had to deal with in his then fledgling gaming experience.  Since than he has originated more gaming material than any other creator in the industry from board games to the second most popular game of the 20th Century (Dungeons & Dragons - surpassed only by Monopoly), let me share with you though the truly fortunate life for one who is the child of a RPG Master or for that matter any Game Originator. Welcome to the realms of your imagination!

My first shared moments with my father and gaming involved his precious hours he could spend with a buddy away from my mother (who could not truly believe that a anyone could spend 8+ hours pushing game pieces around (their must be another reason for him to be gone so long...). To allow this freedom from his young bride my father had to take me under his wing and keep me occupied for all those hours. The bribes they threw at me and the torture they endured as they tried to concentrate really show the resolve the 60's gamer had to undergo to enjoy their hobby of choice. Oh the Mars bars, Pepsi's and the "music" I literally beat out on the piano might have made Napoleon remove his hand from his coat and cover his ears.

Oh my first command is one I will never forget, the game was Tactics (a World War II miniatures rules box set that three gentlemen had authored, one of whom was Gary).  We had just built a huge sand-table in our basement and the 8 hours or so spent on making the landscape for the battle(s) was incredibly artistic even before the game(s) began. I was in control of two tanks and was told to use caution for the German Commander (one Michael Reese - another Tactics game author) was a master of defense as well as a tank commander in the real US Army.  Let me just say I charged forward full of bravado and got both my vehicles caught trackless in a minefield while Mike took his time with a small but eventually deadly antitank gun and filled my armor full of holes. Oh but that did not daunt me at all!

Another miniatures game was set with ancient Romans fighting Cartigianians and it came
out to a mutual head on action where no-one actually won and very little was learned except that I must learn how to flank the enemy and rout the foe. The spirit of Conan was coming to the fore.

The most memorable miniatures battle of my youth was a game of Chainmail (vastly different than the game WOC now calls by that name). I was a Viking raider attempting to loot and pillage a Saxon village before the Norman Overlord could rush his Knights in and make short work of my Norsemen. Well I was a we bit greedy (a common fault through-out my gaming life) and did have a run in with the mail clad Lord and his henchmen. In the end the rules said that my remaining troops morale broke and that the Norwegian's were running for the hills. My disbelief at this treachery on my soldiers part was profound! No unit of mine will ever run, we will fight to the bitter end -- no surrender -- only the weak run. On that day my nick name which went into future print runs of Chainmail was established "ERNIE THE BARBARIAN".

In the very early 1970's my father started to keep very strange hours, working his trade by
day and writing most of the night in his den and so started the father of all Role Playing
Games Dungeons & Dragons. This new break from traditional gaming involved imagination and the thrill of the unknown. The very first adventure we had no idea what a Dungeon was let alone what the spells really could do and how to use them. My first choice of spell with the very first Magic User (Tenser) in the Greyhawk universe was the spell "Read Magic". No modern player would ever pick a non-offensive spell to start with but we had no idea what awaited us, just adventure, mystic and opportunity. As it was the spell came in very handy in opening up the knowledge corridors of all three of us first adventures (Elise Gygax, Rob Kuntz and myself), we eventually found a flight of stairs leading down lower than the first floor of the Dungeon with magical inscriptions carved above the archway. When I cast the spell it read, "Beware all who pass downward for as you go ever downward your opportunities with grow as will the adversities you face!" Nobody had any idea of levels and growth progression, we were all rookies and oh how much fun the game is as a beginner. To be able to forget what I know and delve back in those primeval first Dungeon Treks again.

Gaming was not only just fun though, it also meant employment for as TSR grew so did the work of the family members involved. The first thousand copies of the D&D boxed  set (brown wood grain box, three books and fold out sheets) where given to us as separate parts and it was all the children of the two families involved who used to go around the table taking each component and placing it within the box and then wetting the two labels and attaching them to the box. The first 1,000 copies took 6 months to sell but that gave us the money to print the next 2,000 copies and the growth spiral grew from there.

In my teenage years I began to DM myself and the very first game had the players end up in a huge battle with all the townsfolk assisting the PC's as the whole of the assorted creatures of the Dungeon sallied forth in a horrific free-for-all taking many hours and hundreds of lives.  Since then I've calmed things down just a wee-bit. I successfully have run a 1st Edition D&D game from 1978 until 2002 and many of the current players have shared the fates of previous adventurers, it is interesting to see how the child of a old campaigner handles a situation and see if he is more able than his sire. The stories from this campaign alone could fill up thousands of pages and millions of campaigns have been created by resourceful GM's all around the World and more are being generated each and every day.

For those who wish a sample of the High Adventure I enjoyed in my youth in a 3rd Edition setting all one has to do is peruse a copy of the Lost City of Gaxmoor (Troll Lord Games).  This is an effort shared with my younger brother Luke and a fellow gamer David Moore. My whole purpose in creating this was to bring back the energy the game used to give me in my youth (when sometimes I was forced to go to bed for school before the adventure was over - arrggh!).  We mostly ran large groups up to 20 people through the adventure but sometimes we had as few as 4 PC's and each and every time the players would conclude the day’s adventure with, "wow -- I didn't know if we would make it this time, how exciting the game was, the hours flew by like minutes, how about another game in the middle of the week and I wish I would of done this instead of that...

You will never know how enjoyable gaming creation can be until you have a DM come up to you and tell you how he took your guidelines, role-played the NPC's with some guidelines from the text and lead the characters down the path I spent so much time perfecting. The true purpose of a good game designer is not to create "killer encounters", but instead to make better players out of anyone who plays your creation.

All DM's take great pride when a group figures out a way to beat your "Killer Situation" and turns around a PC trap and makes it into a DM's Nightmare. One group when testing the original "Tome of Horrors" took the fake Scepter (which disintegrated anyone it was place upon, at the cost of one PC in the tournament and the use of this to finish the final foe the Demi-Lich when the chips were really down -- well played).

My father freely made use of the playtest sessions he had with all the Greyhawk players to refine the rules, and many a loophole my characters found only to have him seal them shut, sometimes with heavy handed methods trying to keep the game from becoming too much in one players control or dominance.

In conclusion I wish to say that my life has been truly blessed by the wonderful life my father has shared with me and someday I hope to share with one of my own (as a hobby shop manager I have shared much with many young people) what he has given to me, creativity flows through my veins like water and sometimes it is hard to conceive that all people do not share such a common background. Fortunate are those whose parents pass on gaming from generation to generation.

May you always make your saving throw and may the other players take the attention from your character when it is time to beat feet!

Ernie Gygax


----------



## PhantomNarrator (Mar 5, 2008)

*Farewell, Gary*

Old gamers never die, they just roll up new lives. May your next set of stats be all 18's, Colonel. Godspeed.


----------



## Jupp (Mar 5, 2008)

Our gaming group will miss you Gary.

You gave me 20 years of fun, excitment and adventure. And this is so much more than I could ask for from someone I never met in my live. 

If a person is making others laugh and makes them having fun and being excited for over 30 years, then that person deserves to be remembered for generations to come.

I found a bunch of very dear friends that I am still playing with after those 20 years. You gave me countless hours of reading through books, rolling and re-rolling of new chars just for the fun of it, tinkering around with quests and campaigns, in other words: You filled some good amount of my life with something I loved and still love to do. Some say this is called a "hobby" but I personally think it is a bit more than that. It also changes your life, even if only for a bit, but it does so in a very positive way.


----------



## Odhanan (Mar 5, 2008)

I exiled myself from the RPG community since early January and checked very occasionally what was happening to our hobby. I just learned of Gary's passing.

My deepest, heartfelt condolences to his family, friends, and all of the gamers who, like me, because of the easy-going, friendly nature of the man, considered him as a friend first and the father of the game second. 

I remember meeting Gary at the Games Exposition of Paris in 2000 or so. I was awed by the presence of "the father of the game" and remember mumbling a salutation to which he answered a simple, very, "normal", I guessed at the time, "hi". Pure Gary. I was so intimidated I just left and couldn't gather the COURAGE to ask him for an autograph. What a moron I was. This was before my RPG boards days, before I knew Gary better.

This is a sad, sad day. Let us remember the great storyteller, the great innovator, the great man who Gary was. And let's march not to the past, but forward, with the games we all love, D&D, Dangerous Journeys, Lejendary Adventures. Let's make Gary's legacy something he can be proud of. No negativity, no bickering. Just a love for the game and a constant dedication towards the question of how we could make it more enjoyable, more lively for millions of people beside us.

I salute you, Gary Gygax. You are a friend. Forever.


----------



## JoshuaFrost (Mar 5, 2008)

I feel terrifically lucky to have met Gary last year at Gen Con. I posted about it this morning on my personal blog.

I miss you, Gary. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 5, 2008)

My condolences to the family, friends, fans... everyone. Rest in peace, Mr Gygax.


----------



## haakon1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Last night when I was falling asleep, I thought:

Remember the old Einstein quote: "God doesn't play dice?"

Tonight, He does.


----------



## Odhanan (Mar 5, 2008)

haakon1 said:
			
		

> Last night when I was falling asleep, I thought:
> 
> Remember the old Einstein quote: "God doesn't play dice?"
> 
> Tonight, He does.




Dude, you're awesome just having thought of that. This made this day brighter for me.


----------



## SuperGnome (Mar 6, 2008)

I just wanted to send a thank you to Mr. Gygax that I was never able to deliver in person.  Thank you for creating something that introduced to so many friends and wonderful people.  Thank you for creating something that in part, made me who I am today.
Thank you for creating something that brings so many different people together.
Thanks for you being you to give us all that chance too.

RIP


----------



## Mighty Halfling (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the great times, Gary.


----------



## erc1971 (Mar 6, 2008)

As a 30 year veteran of D&D, I am deeply saddened by this news just like everyone else.

Though I never met him face to face, I have enjoyed chatting with him in the numerous "Ask Gary" threads.  Logging onto enworld/trolllord forums and seeing those threads and realizing they will never be posted to again really made it hit home for me.  They were my personal connection Gary and they will sit silent now.

Thanks for 3 decades of enjoyment Gary, and I will do my best to make sure you life's work gives me 3 decades more!

Eric


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2008)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Nobody-- no friend, no mentor, no teacher, no pastor, no politician-- had as great an impact on my life as Gary Gygax. Although my family may claim credit for my moral instruction, it was the many long, happy hours spent reading Gygax to which I owe the development of my intellect.





I echo these sentiments. Gary's creations have had a huge and positive effect on my life in so many ways, and he certainly has my thanks for that.

Rest in peace, Gary.


----------



## Shroomy (Mar 6, 2008)

John Kovalic, creator of _Dork Tower_ had the following tribute posted on the dane101 blog here in Madison WI:


----------



## CruelSummerLord (Mar 6, 2008)

RIP, Mr. Gygax.  We never met face-to-face, but we corresponded a few times.  I just want to thank you for all the creative inspiration you've given me over the years.  In the game itself, campaigns may end and heroes die, but their memories will live forever.  

So too will it be for you.


----------



## Lidgar (Mar 6, 2008)

Dear Gary,

Thanks for all the memories. Your work lives on in each of us.


----------



## Vague Jayhawk (Mar 6, 2008)

Goodbye Gary,

I am thankful I had a chance to speak with you.    

Thanks again for 25 years of the adventure and all of the great friends.


----------



## Zinegata (Mar 6, 2008)

Whenever I roll a 20, I'll give thanks to Gary.

So when people ask who he is, I can proudly say "He made this game."


----------



## Kilmore (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you Gary.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 6, 2008)

*In Remembrance...to the 1st Dm of DMs.*

I am now releasing photos, taking last year at Gen Con, during *Tracy & Laura Hickman's * Killer Breakfast.

I had a backlogged of shots that needed editing. I made the effort to get these out. The best were selected.

*Gary * at Killer Breakfast...

If it was not for Tracy's personal invite to come and see this event. These shots wouldn't have been possible.

Tracy, thank you.


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 6, 2008)

This animated picture took a few days to track down, it's the picture my brother (Decamber) used as a signature here when he was still active here several years ago. I think it's appropriate.







My condolences to the Gygax family. Gary will be missed.


----------



## pjrake (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you gary gygax for introducing me to D&D, a life-changing event in my life and something i still hold dear to my heart. rest in peace.

-PJ


----------



## grapplethetroll (Mar 6, 2008)

Late Tuesday evening I felt an overwhelming need to create my own tribute to Gary.  He had a pivotal role, through the part he played in creating Dungeons and Dragons, in my surviving adolescence.  I'd not be the responsible, mature, and grounded person I am today without what he's given me in this game.  I grabbed my gear, and shot this:




I call it: *Pouring Some Out For My Homie*

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Mark Plemmons (Mar 6, 2008)

Along with our special KODT tribute strip PDF, we're planing some sort of tribute in Gary's memory, with Knights of the Dinner Table magazine #138.  Along with the special cover, we may collect thoughts/comments posted on our forums to include in the magazine.

If you want to send letters for consideration on the letters pages you can email them to jolly(at)kenzerco.com


----------



## Gargauth (Mar 6, 2008)

My power was out almost all day on Tuesday and while my 4 month old son was sleeping, I was looking around for something to do. Since I didn't have internet access, I knew nothing of the situation but for some reason I picked up Keep on the Borderlands and read the entire thing without stopping in amazement at the man's many skills. I hadn't picked up one of EGG's modules in five years but... well there you go. It is sad that it takes someone's death to make them realize how incredibly important they were to you. Here's to you Gary.


----------



## edge3343 (Mar 7, 2008)

Gary was a man who used his gifts to the fullest! I will miss him.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Gary, you'll be missed.  I'd say rest in peace but the sentiment would be misplaced -- I'd rather your rest be spent rolling 20's.

Lfe may be finite, but the adventrues you have given us are infinite.


----------



## Sanguinemetaldawn (Mar 7, 2008)

*Some of Gary's wisdom*

From RPGnet http://www.rpg.net/news+reviews/columns/lynch25may01.html

...
*RPGNet:* Any hard-gained nuggets of wisdom you can share with us as a parting measure? What's best in life, and what do we have to do to get there? 

*Gary:* _Here is some of the wisdom I have garnered over the years: 

If you love the work you do it is much like play, not work, so you can enjoy so much more of your life that way. 

Gaming is likely the second best thing in life. If you don't know what the first is, I ain't a'gonna tell you. 

Don't play with bumble bees. 

A deal isn't done until the check has cleared the bank. 

The bit of writing you like best in a work you are doing is likely the part that should be tossed out. 

Cash is always better than credit, save when it comes to creative credit. In that case get both! 

Be careful if asked for advice, as it's likely the one asking won't want to hear what you have to say. Besides, likely your advice isn't all that good anyway. So, that fits this picture, no? _ 
...

And his last answer to his Q & A here:  
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=193204&page=54&pp=30&highlight=gygax

...
Absolutely!

As I have pointed out often in the past, has anyone ever seen a mythological or folklore depiction of a female dwarf that lacked chin whiskers?

Yours for factual dwarven Physiognomy,

Gary
...


You will be missed Colonel.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Mar 7, 2008)

My condolences to his family.

His contribution to the world will only ever be limited by the imaginations of the vast multitude who have experienced it, enjoyed it, and shared it. That's quite a legacy by anyone's standards.

Thank you, and rest in peace, Gary.


----------



## STARP_Social_Officer (Mar 7, 2008)

On behalf of STARP, rest well, Gary Gygax. When you roll up a new character, may it be as creative and influential as your first.


----------



## Thomas Percy (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Mr Gygax.


----------



## Troll Wizard (Mar 7, 2008)

My condolences to the family.

Rest in peace Mr. Gygax


----------



## haakon1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Drowbane said:
			
		

> So, last night I rolled 3d6 in order as a way of "geek tribute" for our beloved Father of the Game.  My results... S:10, D: 17, C: 10, I: 13, W: 12, Ch: 10.  I think I'll use these as either my first 4e character or to make my first ever OD&D character.   Either way, Gary, this ones for you!




The original order, IIRC, was S, I, W, Dex, Con, Chr.  So that would be:
Str 10
Int 17
Wis 10
Dex 13
Con 12
Chr 10
a typical Magic-User, which seems only appropriate.


----------



## mattcolville (Mar 8, 2008)

In memory, my friends and I played OD&D with my friend Jim, who played with Dave Arneson, GMing.

http://www.squaremans.com/?p=25

It was pretty cool. 3d6 in order. Though the rules do allow you to buy down some stats and buy up others!


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 9, 2008)

Just solemnly adding my voice to the chorus, speeding Mr. Gygax's spirit to its next destination...


----------



## IvarBoneCrusher (Mar 10, 2008)

*The Giants Are Fading...*

The giants are fading into twilight.  Their days dwindle as the sun sets on their glorious era.  To some it seems that just yesterday these giants – Gary Gygax being chief among them, but also Arneson, Bledsaw, Trampier, Sutherland, Willams, Otis, and their cirle of associates - burst upon the world and brought a new day in gaming and entertainment.  Rooted in the ancient and essential human trait of storytelling, and utterly reliant upon firing the ember of imagination that lurks within us all, Dungeons & Dragons arose from a small core of wargaming enthusiasts to usher in a new concept of interactive entertainment.  Not satisfied with the status quo where entertainment was devised by the few and thrown at the masses to be digested and appreciated passively ‘as is’, these giants forged a venue where imagination, cooperative problem-solving, and human interaction, set within a framework of rules, would allow for entertainment created as much by the individual participants as by those who owned the license or published the retail products.

Almost immediately their spark took flame, and spread across the world as wide-eyed men and women soaked in the early concepts, images, places and characters which have now become legend: The Monster Manual, The Players Handbook, The Dungeon Masters Guide, The City State of the Invincible Overlord, The Keep on the Borderlands, The Tomb of Horrors, Greyhawk, Blackmoor, Tegel Manor, Dark Tower, the ‘Descent’ series, the ‘Giants’ series, The Village of Hommlet, and on and on and so it went.  And these new, eager fans took the idea and ran with it, begetting the next generation of adventure and excitement: the ‘Slavers’ series, Dragonlance, Dark Sun,2nd Edtion, The Underdark, Forgotton Realms, Baldur’s Gate, Icewind Dale, and on to 3rd Edition and D20 (Wizards of the Coast, the ‘Illithid’ series, EN World, Goodman Games, Troll Lord Games, Necromancer Games, Green Ronin, Paizo, etc,).  And though the original genre for this concept was narrow (medieval fantasy), the idea was quickly adapted across genres such as science fiction, old west, modern civilization, and comicbook super heros (to name a few).   Be assured, also,  that Dungeons & Dragons served as a catalyst to launch the interactive video gaming industry.

For a window on the early days of Dungeons and Dragons, you need only go back and read the Prefaces from the AD&D Players Handbook (1978) and Dungeon Masters Guide (1979).  These treasured passages relate some of the evolution of the game up that point, and they also set forth some of the guiding principles which Mr. Gygax hoped would carry forward with the evolution of the hobby.  Through the simple candor and eloquence of Gary Gygax’s words, you may come to know the names of those who founded this movement, and you may also glean some of the significance of the moment.

The giants who developed Dungeons & Dragons (and with it the collaborative interactive gaming concept) have inspired thousands of minds in countries all around the world, and the game that they created has led to untold hours of enjoyment for over thirty years.  They cut loose the shackles of limitation which had previously bound entertainment such that interaction is now the rule of the day and the key to the future.  And though sadly they begin to fade, their twilight upon us, we walk upon the eternal bones of the fantastic worlds they imagined, we bask in the sunlight of the limitless ideas which they inspired, we breathe the air of freedom and inclusion which they refused to compromise, and we honor the balance which they steadfastly maintained: that while this pastime is entertaining, limitless, and belongs to each of us individually to make of it what we wish to, it is merely a game - a thing to be enjoyed, but which cannot replace the importance of life, family, home, friends, career, religion, community and country.

Some of the giants have already passed: Mr. Gygax and Mr. Sutherland among them.  And Bob Bledsaw now faces a grave and serious illness.  I sincerely hope that he recovers, and that the other remaining giants of this game/hobby/industry live long and happy lives for years to come.  But certainly Gary Gygax’s death has brought home to me the idea that we witness the passing of an age.  The torch has assuredly passed to subsequent generations to forge ahead as we may.  Will the idea that entertainment can and should be collaborative and interactive, that participants can and should shape and mold their experiences rather than passively absorbing the ideas thrown at them by others, survive and thrive?  Though technology and the internet serve as tools to enrich and expand interactive entertainment, they also pose grave peril to the guiding principals which made this movement what it is.  The internet threatens to detach the critical human interaction which lies at the core of what is essentially an evolved form of storytelling, and technology threatens to squelch rather than fuel the imaginations of those who  participate.  For those of us who wish to perpetuate this game, this hobby, this industry, it is up to us to find a way to better market this idea to new participants of all cultures and age groups, and to ensure that the essential facets which made this pastime so memorable and enjoyable are not lost amid the waves of technology, corporate profiteering, and a misplaced obsession with rule-related minutia.

Amid the coverage of Mr. Gygax’s passing this week there have been many tired, stereotypical articles about how Dungeons & Dragons is a game played stricly by “nerds” and “geeks”.  And there have also been some pronouncements of the death of the hobby as pen and paper gatherings give way to the online experience.  Well, those of us who have any love for this game, hobby, or industry have a task ahead of us.  We can let ‘them’ be right: we can remove the critical live human interaction that was/is/must be the soul of the game, and we can continue to mis-market the game so that it continues to be adapted only by an ever narrowing demographic which, unfortunately, lends substantially to the wider population’s mean-spirited dismissal of Dungeons & Dragons as a “pastime for geeks”.  Or we can advance the game by listening to the words of Gary Gygax (as quoted in the recent New York Times Obituary):  “_The essence of a role-playing game is that it is a group, cooperative experience…There is no winning or losing, but rather the value is in the experience of imagining yourself as a character in whatever genre you’re involved in_”.   And in regard to online gaming: “_There is no intimacy; it’s not live..It’s being translated through a computer, and your imagination is not there the same way it is when you’re actually together with a group of people.”  _ According to the New York Times, Gary was “_adamant that the game’s most important rule was to have fun and to enjoy the social experience of creating collaborative entertainment.”  _ Now when you put it that way, it doesn’t sound very “geeky”, does it?

I hope that the team of people at Hasbro who are currently entrusted with the D&D brand use this moment of reflection to launch a new crusade to market Dungeons & Dragons to a new and wider audience, as well as to rejuvinate and encourage the spread of live pen and paper gatherings which make the D&D experience what it should be.  And I hope that Hasbro will collaborate and partner with the independent publishing industry, because in so doing, the “pond” is expanded for all, the industry’s growth will be stronger, and all can prosper.  I hope that the Paizos and Troll Lords and Necromancers and Goodmans out there will continue to put their heart and soul into producing quality products which advance the spirit of the game that the founders envisioned.  And I hope that the role-playing gaming community in general finds ways to bring in more participants and to encourage more live gaming sessions while continuing to support the industry.

I join the entire industry and millions of fans in expressing my sorrow at Mr. Gygax’s passing, and my gratitude for his work.  I will never forget the impact that his writings had on my imagination, and the many hours of great fun I’ve had experiencing the game, the setting, and the adventures that he created.  I will always be grateful. 

-Steve S.
Co-Author "Citadel of Fire"


----------



## NightOwl (Mar 10, 2008)

Pardon the duplication if this has already been highlighted elsewhere...

An excerpt from a GameSpy interview with Gary in August 2004:
http://pc.gamespy.com/articles/538/538817p1.html

_GameSpy: Last question. I hope this doesn't sound morbid, but what would you like to have written on your tombstone? How do you want the world to remember you?

Gygax: I was gonna say, "Better here than Philadelphia," but I think somebody already did that. [Laughs] *I would like the world to remember me as the guy who really enjoyed playing games and sharing his knowledge and his fun pastimes with everybody else.*_

Mission Accomplished Mr. Gygax.

-NightOwl


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been holding off on posting because I haven't been clear about what I wanted to say.  I never met Gary, although I did have a plane ticket last summer to Chicago with the intent of visiting Lake Geneva and meeting the great one last summer.  I then thought about going to the Troll Lords convention in early January.  I missed out on both of those due to family and monetary concerns, but was intent on visiting this summer, hell or high water.  Now I'll never meet my idol, but I don't have regrets about my previous decisions since they were the right call at the time.  I still wish I could have met him, but I appreciate everything he has done for me on the boards and in business.  He's the one that got the ball moving when I went to sell Troll Lords products at a military base in Germany a year and a half ago.  I was able to sell both boxes of the Castles and Crusades and Lejendary Adventures in two days, often by talking about Gary. 

So rest in peace, Col Pladoh.  I'm glad that if I did not meet you like I had hoped, that I at least got to converse with you here.  And thank you for the game that has meant so much to me, my friends, and my family.  I celebrated your life last week with my best friend and his 8-year old son by breaking out the red box and going through Quasqueton.  Next up is the Palace of the Silver Princess, and when his son is just a bit older we plan to go through your own Temple of Elemental Evil.  So thanks once more.  I will think of you often.


----------



## Hairfoot (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you and goodbye, Gary.  My life would have been a lot less fun without your vision and creativity.  You will be missed.


----------



## JohnRTroy (Apr 12, 2008)

Over a month has passed since he left us.

I find, knowing Gary, it hurts more when you find yourself starting to write a note to him like you would do every week, or when you wonder when the next article you want to review and comment on will be published.  Or when he'd give you advice on something in your life.

Time should heal all wounds.  But it will take a while.


----------

